# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Αριάδνη [Ουρανός - Ouranos, Ariadne, Tor Hollandia, F.Diamond]

## Spyros

Και μιας και στο θεμα του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ μιλησαμε για την κανουρια ας δουμε τωρα και λιγα ιστορικα στοιχεια της παλιας ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ...

Το παρειγγειλε το 1966 η εταιρεια ΤΟR LINE και το πρωτο του ονομα ηταν TOR HOLLANDIA.Δρομολογηθηκε το 1967 μεταξυ Γερμανιας Ολλανδιας.
Το 1975 ναυλοθηκε σε εταιρεια Αραβικων συμφεροντων  και δρομοογηθηκε μεταξυ Τζεντας και Σουεζ...
Την ιδια χρονια το ειδαν και παραγοντες των ΜΙνωικων που ενδιαφερθηκαν και τελικα το αγορασαν και του εδωσαν το ονομα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
Δρομολογειται μεταξυ Πειραια Ηρακλειου...
Το 84 για λιγο διαστημα ταξιδευει στα Χανια αλλα λιγο αργοτερα δρομολογειται Πατρα Μπριντεζι...
Το 89 δρομολογειται σε μια πολυ "παραξενη" γραμμη απο Ανκονα για Πατρα Παρο Βαθυ και Κουσαντασι...
Η γραμμη ωστοσο φαινεται να πετυχαινει και συντομα διπλα του βρισκεται το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ....
1993 και το πλοιο βρισκεται να κανει δρομολογια μεταξυ Παρας και Ανκονα...Τρια χρονια αργοτερα ομως επιστρεφει στο Αιγαιο και μαλιστα απο Περαια για Παροναξια Ιο Σαντορινη με καθημερινα δρομολογια στις 08,30 το πρωι ενω εντυπωση προκαλει το εξπρες Παρο-Ναξο του Σαββατου απογευμα στις 16,00...Μια παρα πολυ καλη χρονια ομολογουμενως για το πλοιο που αγαπηθηκε πολυ...
Το 97 ιδρυεται η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ Highspeed και το Highspeed 1 ειναι γεγονος...Στην εταιρεια δινεται σαν "προικα" το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ" και ακολουθει τα ιδια δρομολογια και το 98.
Το 99 ιδρυεται πλεον η MFD και το πλοιο πωλειται στην Fraglines κια παιρνει το σημερινο του ονομα..ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ
Παντως ειναι αληθεια οτι ηταν απο τα καλυτερα πλοια που περασαν απο τις γραμμες τουλαχιστον του Αιγαιου ενω ακομα και σημερα 7 χρονια μετα την πωληση του ο πιο πολυς κοσμος το θυμαται και το αποκαλει ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...
Για την τυχη του ακουστηκαν πολλα σεναρια...ΠΟιο θα βγει αληθινο δεν μπορω να γνωριζω...
Καλη του Τυχη ομως γιατι του αξιζει

----------


## che

Σωστος Σπυρο μιλας για βαπορα και συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι ολοι ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ το λενε ακομα.

Αν και μπορει να το ξερεις το πλοιο αυτο τον καιρο ειναι στον νεο μωλο.

----------


## Spyros

Che δυστυχως λογω αποστασης απο το Νεο Μωλο δεν γνωριζω που ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη...Ευχαριστω ομως για την πληροφορια :wink:

----------


## cortomaltese

Μικρουλες παρατηρησεις,
ταξιδεψε στα Χανια μεχρι  και το 1989, τον ιδιο χειμωνα εκανε μετασκευη ολικη και εγινε βαπορας με ολα τα κομφορ που λενε. Το 1990 εγκαινιασε την γραμμη Αγκονα Ιονια νησια Πειραια Παρο Βαθυ Κουσαντασι σε εβδομαδιαιο round δεν εκανε ομως ακτοπλοϊα. Πραγματι πηγε πολυ καλα και οταν το διπλωσε το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ η γραμμη απο Παρο πηγε Σαντορινη Ηρακλειο. Αν θυμαμαι καλα ομως το 1992 αντικατασταθηκε απο το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ και αυτο ξαναπηγε Πατρα Ηγ/τσα Κερκυρα Αγκωνα. Το 1995 μπηκε Παροναξια με μια Καταπολα Αστυπαλαια Ηρακλειο την Τεταρτη που κοπηκε (το Ηρακλειο) σε ενα μηνα. Τα υπολοιπα οπως τα ειπες. Το 1998 ξεκινησε με πλοιαρχο τον Αντωνη Σουρμελη απο το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ (ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ) ο οποιος στο 5ο του ταξιδι χτυπησε στην ξερα του λουμπινα στην Παροικια και εφαγε προπελα και αξονα. Το βαπορι εμεινε εκτος για ενα μηνα και ξαναβγηκε με πλοιαρχο τον Παντελη Μιχαλοδημητρακη και μετα τον Γιαννη Λυγερακη. Αν ο κατα Αντωνης δεν ειχε αυτη την ατυχια (δεν του ηρθε ασκημα, ειναι πλοηγος πειραια απο τοτε), θα μιλαγαμε σημερα για εναν ακομα Διαμαντη..

----------


## chrb

Το πλοίο πάντως ακόμα και σήμερα παραμένει ένα από τα πιο καλόγουστα διακοσμημένα ,στο εσωτερικό τους,πλοία στην κατηγορία του(130-140 μέτρα ). Συναγωνίζεται με πολλά πλοία που ακόμα ταξιδεύουν στις ελληνικές θάλασσες όταν αυτό κοντεύει τα 40!Και η αποδειξη: http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ouranos_1967_inr_1.htm

----------


## xara

Το καράβι το αγόρασε πρόσφατα, ο ιδιοκτήτης του δορυφορικού τηλεοπτικού καναλιού fashion tv, το ονόμασε "f diamond", και κάνει "ειδικές" κρουαζιέρες, ανα την υδρόγειο...

M/S F. DIAMOND i Genua 3/7-2007. © Foto Roberto Forti. 
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/f_diamond_1967_b_5.htm

----------


## Giorgos_D

Mε τον όρο "ειδικές" τι εννοείς?

----------


## xara

> Mε τον όρο "ειδικές" τι εννοείς?


Αυτό που φαντάζεσαι , συν επιδείξεις μόδας. Και στο γκαράζ του πλοίου, παρκάρουν οι επιβάίνοντες τα αυτοκίνητά τους. :Cool:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μήπως ξέρεις από πού βγάζουν εισιτήρια...?  :Very Happy: :-P :Very Happy:

----------


## xara

Ναι. www.fashiontv.com

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το θυμιθούμε με την όμορφη φορεσιά!
ARIADNE.JPG

----------


## helatros68

Επειδη μεγαλη αναφορα γινεται για το Αριαδνη της HSW και δικαιολογημενα,ας θυμηθουμε λιγο και καποιο αλλο Αριαδνη...

ariadne.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ωραιο το background!! ;-P

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ξέρουμε χρονολογία της φώτο ?

----------


## helatros68

> ξέρουμε χρονολογία της φώτο ?


Ακριβη ημερομηνια οχι. Γυρω στα μεσα/τελη της δεκαετιας του 80. Εκεινο το απογευμα πρεπει να ηταν η πρωτη μου εξορμηση για φωτογραφιση πλοιων..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν διαφωνω, διοτι το Ιαλυσος εχει τα παλια χρωματα, αρα η φωτο ειναι προ του 1990/ 1, που εχω την εντυπωση οτι προστεθηκε το Dane Sea Line στα πλαγια των πλοιων.

----------


## Apostolos

Για δείτε εδώ τι κατέντησε το καμάρι μας.... 
Εδω μέσα γίνονται Σόδομα και Γόμορα!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Δε ξεχνω στο Αριαδνη τη μια χρονια που εκανε 2 φορες τη βδομαδα Παρο-Ναξο-Καταπολα-Αστυπαλαια....
Και διαρκεια ταξιδιου 10 ωρες περιπου ........
Απο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια που εχω ταξιδεψει

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Να και το εισητιριο της Αριαδνης απο Αστυπαλαια σε Αμοργο

----------


## viramola

> Για δείτε εδώ τι κατέντησε το καμάρι μας.... 
> Εδω μέσα γίνονται Σόδομα και Γόμορα!!!!!!!


E , οχι κ καταντια ρε Αποστολε....

----------


## nautikos

Το παλιο *Αριαδνη* στο λιμανι του _Κουσαντασι_,οταν εκτελουσε τη γραμμη _Τουρκια-Ελλαδα-Ιταλια_.Στην ιδια φωτο διακρινεται πισω του το *The Azur* του _Χανδρη_ και απο πισω του ο ιστορικος και ''τεμαχισμενος'' πλεον *Πυθαγορας*.

kusa.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δύο καταπληκτικές φώτο ενώς απο τα ομορφότερα πλοία που πέρασαν απο την ακτοπλοϊα μας

Στην πρώτη στο Ηράκλειο το καλοκαίρι του 79
minoan_ariadne_summer1979.jpg

Στην δεύτερη στη Σούδα με κόσμο (!!!) το 1988
minoan_ariadne_souda_1988.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όσο κι αν η απόγονος ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ είναι πράγματι μια κούκλα, προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η πρώτη φέρουσα το όνομα ήταν πολύ πιό όμορφο σκαρί, 
από πλευράς καραβολατρικής βέβαια.

----------


## Nautikos II

Τελειες Foto Apostole, *ειδικα η δευτερη ειναι ολα τα λευτα*, χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι η πρωτη δεν ειναι καλη

----------


## dimitris!

Πραγματικά αψογες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## NAXOS

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες.
Επειδη το αγαπουσαμε το καναμε εικονισμα.

P1010351.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Η γνωστή μας Αριάδνη, ως Ουρανός με τα σινιάλα του Φραγκουδάκη, εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας. Στην Πάρο, το θυμόμαστε να έρχεται γεμάτο Ιταλούς μέχρι τα μπούνια. Το γκαράζ ήταν πάντα φορτωμένο με αυτοκινούμενα τροχόσπιτα μέχρι τον καταπέλτη. Τα δρομολόγια από Ανκόνα ήταν πρωτοποριακά και έφεραν νέα πνοή στην Πάρο. Ένα αρχοντοβάπορο που άφησε το στίγμα του σε πολλές γραμμές και καρδιές  :Wink:  Για όλα τα μέλη του Ναυτιλία που το λάτρεψαν...

ouranos_kerkyra.jpg

Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## Νάξος

Καταπληκτικό βαπόρι, είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω μία μόνο φορά την χρονιά που το έβαλαν Παροναξία. Το θυμάμαι με έντονη νοσταλγία. Καλίγραμμο, αρχοντικό και καλοτάξιδο. Τί άλλο να ζητήσεις από ένα τέτοιο βάπορα. Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες παιδιά.

----------


## Leo

'Εκανε εντύπωση τότε η ποιότητα των Μινωϊκών, που ακόμη και στα μπαρ των καταστωμάτων σερβίριζαν τον καφέ σε προσελάνινο φλυτζάνι! Ήταν πρωτοπορειακό σε σύγκριση με την πλαστικούρα των υπολοίπων πλοίων στις Κυκλάδες. Όπως τώρα δηλαδή στα πλοία των γραμμών  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Μια παλιά φωτογραφία για να συγκρίνουμε δυο πλώρες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το Αριαδνη ειναι (ευτυχως ζει ακομα) ενα ποιημα,ο Βενιζελος ειναι ενα συμπαθητικο,λειτουργικο...μπαουλο.Τον συμπαθω,αλλο ομως βαποραρος και αλλο λειτουργικο μπαουλο.Επισης πλην ολων των τα αλλων βαπορισιων χαρακτηριστικων του,το Αριαδνη κατεβαινε για Παρο-Ναξια με 22 κομβους. :Wink:

----------


## helatros68

Βλεπωντας το πιστευω οτι ηταν πολυ καλυτερο πριν την μετασκευη.

----------


## a.molos

Aπο μια επετειακή έκδοση της TOR LΙΝES, το Αριαδνη ως TOR HOLLANDIA σκίζει τα νερά της Βαλτικής.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Βλεπωντας το πιστευω οτι ηταν πολυ καλυτερο πριν την μετασκευη.


Συμφωνω μαζι σου,απλα αν δεις πως εκαναν το αδερφο του   http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/tor_anglia_1966.htm    μαλλον πολυ ομορφοτερο ειναι το δικο μας Αριαδνη. :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Ο αείμνηστος ο Σφηνιάς πέτυχε το πείραμα με τη γραμμή Ανκόνα-Κουσάντασι και πραγματικά η Αριάδνη αγαπήθηκε στην Παροναξία επί Minoan High Speed. Πιστεύω ότι ο ξενοδοχειακός και το πλήρωμα του ενέπνευσαν αρκετούς ακτοοπλόους της εποχής για αναβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών στα πλοία τους.

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου....το Αριαδνη περασε ανετα το Δημητρουλα...

----------


## xara

Το αγαπημένο καράβι, στη μακρινή Σιγκαπούρη

Πηγη:http://www.designedinsingapore.blogspot.com/

----------


## xara

Και με τα νέα του χρώματα, στο Ισραήλ
http://www.ftv.com/fashion/page.php?...ide=&size=full

:-|

----------


## Leo

Φίλε xara, από ότι παρατήρησα ανά 12ωρο μας παρουσιάζεις κι ενα νέο χρώμα από την ωραία Αριάδνη..  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σχετικά με τα νεα χρώματα του πλοίου, ένα μόνο σχόλιο 8α κάνω: Μάπα το καρπούζι....

----------


## marioskef

Σαν νεκροφόρα ένα πράγμα

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ει γειά σου...!!!

----------


## El Greco

nai ontos..............

ala kalitera etsi para palio sidera......

----------


## polykas

Έξοδος από το Λιμάνι του Πειραιά... :Very Happy: 




ariadni.jpg

----------


## marsant

Σας παραθετω μια φωτογραφια του Αριαδνη καλοκαιρι του 1995,την φωτογραφια την ειχα τραβηξει απο το μεγαλο αντιπαλο του το Ροδανθη

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙ.Μαζι με τα παλια Κνωσσος Φαιστος των Μινωικων εκαναν τους καραβολατρες να αναστεναζουν.Αν λεω οτι ο Απολλωνας θα μπορουσε να ταξιδευει ακομα Παροναξια τη να πω γι'αυτο το βαποραρο.Οχι μονο να θα μπορουσε να ταξιδευει αλλα να τους κανει και πλακα γιατι εκτος απο ολα του τα αλλα πλεονεκτηματα ειχε και ταχυτητα.Απλα εκπληκτικο... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris!

+1  φίλε Νιόνιο..Άνετα μπορούσαμε να το καμαρώνουμε ακόμη και αυτό και άλλα των Μινωικών της δεκαετίας 80 και 90...(κιng minos, καζαντζάκης ,δαίδαλος κ.τ.λ)

----------


## jperikl

Γειά σε όλούς!
Aυτή τη στιγμή το Αριάδνη πλέει νότια της Κρήτης !! Με ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων.. Είναι στη γραμμή του άραγε αυτή η ρότα;

----------


## jperikl

Σορρυ ξεχασα οτι κανει κρουαζιερες. Που να κατευθυνεται; Στο ΑΙS λεει οτι παει προς Σουεζ

----------


## dimitris!

Πάντως τώρα πού είπατε για ανταγωνισμό με Ροδάνθη θυμήθηκα ένα καταπληκτικό συγκριτικό τους σε κάποιο τέυχος του Εφοπλιστή γύρω στο 96...Μου άρεσε πολύ το περιοδικό τότε...

----------


## jperikl

> Γειά σε όλούς!
> Aυτή τη στιγμή το Αριάδνη πλέει νότια της Κρήτης !! Με ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων.. Είναι στη γραμμή του άραγε αυτή η ρότα;


To παλιο Αριάδνη εννούσα.. Ειμαι καινούριος και τα μπέρδεψα λίγο τα θέματα

----------


## vinman

Στην Ηγουμενίτσα...

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές φωτό απο το καράβι μας.

Tor Hollandia
(Tor Line: 1967-76)
TOR_Hollandia01.jpg

TOR_Hollandia02.jpg

TOR_Hollandia03.jpg

TOR_Hollandia05.jpg

Ariadne
(Minoan Lines: 1976-99)

Ariadne06tt.jpg

πηγή simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## mastrovasilis

συνέχεια

Ouranos
(Fraglines: 1999-2007)

Ouranos_060810-032.jpg

Ouranos_060810-067.jpg

F.Diamond
(F.Lines: 2007- )

F.Diamond_1967_1.jpg

πηγή simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## sea_serenade

Αχ τι μου κάνεις φίλε Vinman, αχ τι μου κάνεις... Και το MARKO POLO της τότε OLYMPIC FERRIES σε δεύτερο πλάνο, είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Η πλώρη σε ποιο βαπόρι ανήκει?

----------


## vinman

> Αχ τι μου κάνεις φίλε Vinman, αχ τι μου κάνεις... Και το MARKO POLO της τότε OLYMPIC FERRIES σε δεύτερο πλάνο, είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Η πλώρη σε ποιο βαπόρι ανήκει?


...δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου...

----------


## vinman

*Οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι απο δικό μου κολάζ μέσω φυλαδιου του πλοίου...*

*Και μία καρτ-ποστάλ στον Ισθμό....*

----------


## Django

Εντυπωσιακή η φωτογραφία που το πλοίο βγαίνει από τον ισθμό. Βέβαια, τα πιο εντυπωσιακά περάσματα νομίζω πως τα έκανε το The Azur (ή Αζουρακι). Συμμετεχω ανεβάζοντας την κάρτα του πλοιου με το παλιό logo των Μινωικών "Sail in Style". Κατι που ισχυε..

----------


## Haddock

Έχω την μπροσούρα των Μινωϊκών του 1991, και περιλαμβάνει καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες από πολλά ποστάλια. Όποιον ενδιαφέρει, μπορώ να σκανάρω μερικές ακόμα. Από το αρχείο μου, μια κλασσική καρτ ποστάλ, από την Κόρινθο, με την αγαπημένη Αριάδνη.

----------


## Haddock

Η Minoan με το Αριάδνη, και η Arkadia με το Ποσειδών, άλλαξε ριζικά τα δεδομένα στις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες αρχές του 1990. Ας χαρούμε το όμορφο βαπόρι στη διώρυγα και με χορταστική ανάλυση στα 300dpi για τους καραβολάτρες.

----------


## ai8erovamon

Βρε παιδιά αυτό είναι το πολύ παλιό καράβι των μινωικών που έπαιζε καπου το 80, 90 στο σουδα-πειραιά;;; Απιστευτο! Ακόμα παει αυτο το παπόρι;;; Αυτο που μου έχει μείνει έντονα απο αυτό το καράβι είναι οτι δεν κουνούσε ουτε χιλιοστό! Είναι το αγαπημένο μου και το χω πάντα στην καρδιά μου, τι κρίμα να το χουν ....οβραίοι(; :Wink:  καλύτερα πάντως απο παλιοσίδερα!
Αν και είμαι κατεξοχιν ΑΝΕΚακιας (Χανιώτης γαρ) αυτό το καράβι είναι για μένα το πιο αγαπημένο απο όλα! (Αμέσως μετά ακολουθεί το Λισσός)

----------


## vinman

Τα δρομολόγια της Αριάδνης στις Κυκλάδες το καλοκαίρι του '98 μέσα απο έντυπο των Μινωικών...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13255


...και οι τιμές που ίσχυαν πρίν 10 χρόνια......

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13256

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βλεποντας τα δρομολογια της πανεμορφης Αριαδνης το 1998 εχω να κανω μερικες παρατηρησεις.*Πρωτον* νοσταλγω μια εποχη που ουτε καν καταφερα να απολαυσω οντας μικρος σε ηλικια.Πραγματικα πρεπει να ηταν μαγεια να φυγεις Παρασκευη πρωι απο Πειραια και το απογευμα να εισαι στην Αστυπαλαια (την οποια δυστυχως μονο απο φωτογραφιες εχω απολαυσει) εχοντας ταξιδεψει με ενα τετοιο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ σε ημερησιο δρομολογιο μεσα στο κεντρο του Αιγαιου και εχοντας περασει απο Παρο-Ναξο-Αμοργο.*Δευτερον* αυτοι οι ανθρωποι ποτε δεν ξεκουραζονταν;Αμα δειτε τα δρομολογια το πλοιο ηταν συνεχως σε κινηση...*Τριτον* βλεποντας τα ωραρια αλλα και γνωριζοντας το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ μπορω να πω οτι μιλαμε για την ανανεωση που εφεραν τα Blue Star τη στιγμη που το Αριαδνη ηταν μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη επιλογη απο αυτα εν ετει 1998.Γιατι ηταν μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη επιλογη απο αυτα (και οχι με συναισθηματικα καραβολατρικα κριτηρια);Ταξιδευε με 21,5 κομβους,πολυ κοντα δηλαδη στην ταχυτητα των Blue Star,ηταν ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ καλοταξιδη,ειχε πολυ περισσοτερους χωρους για επιβατες και τελος καραβολατρικα ηταν πολυ απολαυστικοτερη στο ταξιδι για ευνοητους λογους (περατζαδες,πολλα καταστρωματα,μπαλκονι στον καθρεφτη,ανοιχτες βαρδιολες).Θελω να πω λοιπον οτι η Αριαδνη ακομα και σημερα αν ηταν καλοσυντηρημενη θα ηταν αρκετα μπροστα απο τα Blue Star σε συνολικο επιπεδο και οχι μονο σε συναισθηματικο...Τελος θα ηθελα τη δικη σας γνωμη πανω σε αυτα που γραφω και βεβαια να ευχαριστησω δημοσια τον φιλο vinman για την εξαιρετικη δουλεια που εχει κανει μεσα στο forum... :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Αν και δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με τα μικρά Blue Star, μπορώ να πω δυο λόγια για την Αριάδνη. 

Ήταν ένα από τα ποιο περιποιημένα, αν όχι το πιο περιποιημένο, καράβι που έχω μπει ποτέ! Τόσο εσωτερικά όσο και εξωτερικά το φροντίζανε σαν τα μάτια τους  :Very Happy:  

Οι καμπίνες ήταν πεντακάθαρες και μεγάλες. Το φαγητό, ιδιαίτερα το πρωινό ήταν το κάτι άλλο. Τέτοια μεγάλη ποικιλία από ψωμιά, ψωμάκια, μαρμελάδες κτλ., δεν έχω ξαναδεί σε πλοίο! 

Όπως γράφεις πιο πάνω φίλε Captain_Nionios, ήταν πάρα πολύ καλοτάξιδη!!! Θυμάμαι κάτι χειμερινά ταξίδια από τη Σάμη στην Ancona, που παρά τα πελώρια κύματα, δεν κουνιόταν σχεδόν καθόλου ;-)

Και τελευταίο αλλά σημαντικότερο, το πλήρωμα ήταν εξαίρετο!!! 
Αποκτούσες αμέσως μια οικιότητα μαζί τους. Μπορούσες να συζητήσεις μαζί τους, σε προσέχανε. Θυμάμαι κάτι καταπληκτικές συζητήσεις με μέλη του πληρώματος για διάφορα θέματα! Τελικά, σε κάνανε να νιώθεις μέλος της οικογένειάς τους, του πληρώματος της Αριάδνης  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Captain Nionio, πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικά τα όσα επισημαίνεις.
Το 1996 ταξιδέψαμε για την Αστυπάλαια με το "Αριάδνη".
Φύγαμε στις 08:30 το πρωΐ και φτάσαμε στην Αστυπάλαια γύρω στις 19:00 το απόγευμα.
Ήταν ένα ταξίδι-όνειρο.
Ταξίδι πραγματική κρουαζιέρα.
Η Blue Star σίγουρα είναι μια σπουδαία εταιρεία.
Λάμπει εκτυφλωτικά σήμερα στο Αιγαίο.
Και φαίνεται να λάμπει ακόμα περισσότερο, διότι δεν έχει αντίπαλο.
Το "Αριάδνη", το "Πάτμος", το "Ρόδος", το "Μυτιλήνη" (πιο παλιά) και αρκετά ακόμα πλοία παρείχαν εξαιρετικές υπηρεσίες και συνδύαζαν το ταξίδι με την κρουαζιέρα. 
Μπορεί κάποια από αυτά να υστερούσαν λίγο σε ταχύτητα, αλλά στα νυχτερινά ταξίδια που τα πλοία αυτά έκαναν αυτό δεν παίζει τόσο σποδαίο ρόλο.
Ο συνδυασμός εταιρείας-πλοίου-πληρώματος σε αυτά τα πλοία ήταν ιδανικός (κατά τη γνώμη μου).
Σήμερα τα πλοία είναι πιο γρήγορα, αλλά σε πολύ περιπτώσεις νιώθεις στριμωγμένος (στα μικρά Blue Star) και δεν νιώθεις αυτήν την αρχοντιά της ΔΑΝΕ, των Μινωϊκών, της ΝΕΛ στις καλές τους εποχές.

Εδώ μια νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του 1998 από τον Πειραιά.
Βλέπουεμ το "Ιάσων", το "Αριάδνη", το "Ολυμπία Ι" (το πρώην "Αχιλλεύς"), το "Ορφεύς", το "Αρκαδία" και το "Saturnus" (νομίζω).

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους vinman, Έσπερο, Ellinis, Captain Nionio, navigation, eliasaslan, Kastro, Herakion, Appia 1978, Ναυτικό, Νίκο και Leo. 

To Αριάδνη των ονείρων.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Πάντα ο ROI BAUTION ανεβάζει την νύχτα για να μην μπορουμε να κοιμηθούμε.

----------


## vinman

Όλα τους πραγματικά πλοία,με όμορφες πλώρες και την Αριαδνάρα να ξεχωρίζει με την μοναδική ομορφιά της!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε Roi..!!

----------


## Haddock

Καπτεν Νιόνιο,

Απο νοσταλγία άλλο τίποτα, όταν πέφτουν σαν βροχή οι &#171;όλμοι&#187; από μια εποχή που έζησαν πολλοί, αλλά λίγοι νοσταλγούν. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, οι ρομαντικοί των κλασσικών ποσταλιών είναι ελάχιστοι και ακόμη λιγότεροι είναι αυτοί που αναπολούν τα ταξίδια και τα πλοία εκείνης της εποχής. Επειδή είχαμε αναφερθεί σε παρόμοιο θέμα στην συζήτηση του Εξπρές Ολύμπια, δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες.

Δεν θα ξεχάσω το Αριάδνη, για πολλούς λόγους. Στην Παροικιά, η νυχτερινή φιγούρα με τα λαμπιόνια του, του έδιναν μια άλλη αίσθηση στις Αυγουστιάτικες νύχτες με ολόγιομο φεγγάρι. Ξεχειλισμένο το γκαράζ στα τροχόσπιτα και τους Ιταλούς μέχρι τα μπούνια έμπαινε καμαρωτό τα ξημερώματα στην Παροικιά. Πως να ξεχάσουμε το ποστάλι που έφερε έναν άλλο αέρα, όπως και το Ποσειδών Εξπρές... Δεν λησμονούνται τέτοιες στιγμές. Πολλοί έβγαλαν ψωμί από το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο και ακόμη περισσότεροι ήταν οι επιχειρηματίες των νησιών που επωφελήθηκαν από τη γραμμή της Ιταλίας-Τουρκίας.

Μετά το ναυάγιο του Ποσειδών Εξπρές, ήταν η εποχή που το HS1 και το Αριάδνη αναστάτωσαν τα ταραγμένα νερά των Ανατολικών. Όπως ήδη ανέφεραν οι προλαλήσαντες, ντρεπόσουν να πατήσεις στις μοκέτες από την καθαριότητα. Το ντεκόρ, το φινίρισμα, και το προσεγμένο σέρβις των Μινωϊκών σου έδιναν την αίσθηση κρουαζιέρας. Ένιωθες ότι το πλοίο ήταν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο με το ανάλογο επίπεδο υπηρεσιών. 

Δυστυχώς, μέσα στον κυκεώνα των συγχωνεύσεων και των εξαγορών της περασμένης δεκαετίας, επόμενο ήταν πλοία σαν το Αριάδνη να μείνουν στη σκιά των εξελίξεων.

Ίσως το Αριάδνη να είχε καταφέρει να σταθεί στο ύψος των περιστάσεων με μια καλή πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία. Ίσως και όχι. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η αστραφτερή γοητεία των νεότευκτων μάγεψε πολλούς και αποπλάνησε περισσότερους.

It's all about perception...

Βεβαίως, ταξιδεύουμε στον χρόνο με τις φωτογραφίες και τις ιστορίες μας. Από το αγαπημένο μου μπαλκονάκι στον καθρέφτη του Αριάδνη, πόσες φορές δεν έχουμε χαθεί με αυτή τη θέα, να ατενίζουμε την ατέλειωτη θάλασσα.



Πηγή Φωτογραφίας:Wikimedia

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα το παραπανω μηνυμα του Νικου τι να πεις και τι να σχολιασεις;Συναισθηματικος,ονειροπολος, θεατρικος θα ελεγα αλλα και αντικειμενικος.Μακαρι να ταξιδευε σημερα το Αριαδνη γιατι θα αποδεικνυε σε πολλους οτι θα ηταν πολυ μπροστα,απο τα νεοτευκτα μικρα Blua Star,στην πραγματικοτητα και οχι στα ονειρα...Δυστυχως εχει καταντησει να κουβαλαει κυριλεδες και μοντελα απο το fashion TV.Το καλο ομως ειναι οτι ζει.Νικο σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

ΥΓ:Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε οτι στο αναλογο,πλωριο μπαλκονι του Εξπρες Αφροδιτη ειχα περασει ΟΛΟ το ταξιδι Παρος-Πειραιας ενα απογευμα του Ιουλιου του 2006.Φανταζομαι τι θα μπορουσα να κανω στο μπαλκονι Αριαδνη που ηταν ακομα πιο εντυπωσιακη σε ενα ταξιδι μεχρι Αστυπαλαια,δυστυχως ομως,το μονο που μπορω ειναι να το φανταζομαι...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Αριάδνη" είναι πια ένας μύθος.
Έγραψε τη δική του μεγάλη του ιστορία και κάποια στιγμή έφυγε.
Στο λυκόφως της παλιάς ακτοπλοΐας το "Αριάδνη" συνέχισε να κουβαλά το φως του δειλινού, τα χρώματα του ουράνιου τόξου και τη γαλήνη του πρωϊνού.
Χρώματα, μυρωδιές, ήχοι, εικόνες, λαμπιόνια, μουσικές.
Μπορούσες να πας τότε Captain Nionio στην Κεφαλλονιά και την Κέρκυρα από τον Πειραιά.
Δεν χρειαζόταν να ταξιδέψεις από τη μελαγχολικά μονότονη και πένθιμη Εθνική Οδό.
Έμπαινες το μεσημέρι στον Πειραιά και έβγαινες το πρωΐ στη Σάμη και λίγες ώρες αργότερα στην Κέρκυρα.
Και φυσικά περνούσες και τη Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου.
¶ρχισαν τότε να ξυπνούν παλιά ξεχασμένα δρομολόγια άλλων εποχών.
Από την Ιταλία μπορούσες να πας κατευθείαν στην Πάρο ή τη Σάμο.
Από τον Πειραιά στο Κουσάντασι.
Ύστερα ήρθε στις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες και τάραξε τα νερά.
Το μεγάλο "Αριάδνη" πήγαινε στη μικρούλα Σίκινο.
Έμοιαζε, όμως, λίγο παράταιρο πια με την νέα εποχή όπου οι άνθρωποι γενικώς βιάζονται, τα δρομολογια των πλοίων μοιάζουν με standard γραμμές λεωφορείων (γραμμές-κορμοί) και οι επιβάτες μοιάζουν συχνά να αδιαφορούν για τον ήχο του κύματος και τη μυρωδιά της θάλασσας.
Έτσι κάπως έφυγε από το Αιγαίο. Χαλούσε, κάπως, την πιάτσα και αυτό δεν συνέφερε.
Έτσι για να πας στην Κεφαλλονιά έπρεπε να πάρεις και πάλι το λεωφορείο, ενώ στην Αστυπάλαια έμεινε μόνο η θύμηση μιας πολύ όμορφης γυναίκας, αρχοντικής και γεναιόδωρης που κάποια στιγμή έφυγε για αλλού.
Και, ίσως, τελικά να της ταίριαζε καλύτερα σαν όνομα το "Αριάγνη", όπως λένε την Αριάδνη σε κάποια μέρη στη Νάξο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μπορούσες να πας τότε Captain Nionio στην Κεφαλλονιά και την Κέρκυρα από τον Πειραιά.
> Δεν χρειαζόταν να ταξιδέψεις από τη μελαγχολικά μονότονη και πένθιμη Εθνική Οδό.
> 
> 
> Έμοιαζε, όμως, λίγο παράταιρο πια με την νέα εποχή όπου οι άνθρωποι γενικώς βιάζονται, τα δρομολογια των πλοίων μοιάζουν με standard γραμμές λεωφορείων (γραμμές-κορμοί) και οι επιβάτες μοιάζουν συχνά να αδιαφορούν για τον ήχο του κύματος και τη μυρωδιά της θάλασσας.


Φιλε Αντωνη απο το εξαιρετικο ποστ σου σχολιαζω μονο αυτα τα δυο κομματια,γιατι αν το κανω για ολο τοτε θα πρεπει να γραφω μεχρι αυριο...Δυστυχως την εποχη που το Αριαδνη εκανε ολο αυτο το καταπληκτικο κυκλικο δρομολογιο εγω ημουν πολυ μικρος,ωστε να μπορω να το ξερω και να το επιλεξω.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν αμφιβαλλεις πως σημερα αν ειχα αυτη την ευκαιρια θα πηγαινα μονο ετσι στο νησι μου.Οσον αφορα για το δευτερο θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζι σου.Βιαζομαστε για το οτιδηποτε και ενα τελει δεν συγκαρτουμε τιποτα απο αυτο που βιαστικα ζησαμε...Δυστυχως αυτη η εποχη (η εποχη της Αριαδνης και της διαφορετικης αντιμετωπισης των πραγματων) δεν ηταν και πολυ μακρια πραγμα που δειχνει ποσο γρηγορα αλλαζει η κοινωνια και η διαθεση μας.Αυτη την ταχυτητα στην εξελιξη θα την εχεις δει με τον πιο πειστικο τροπο εφοσον εισαι εκπαιδευτικος,συγκρινοντας τις διαφορες αναμεσα στα παιδια κοντινων ηλικιων.Τα σημερινα 3 χρονια ειναι λες και εχουν περασει 10 χρονια του τοτε και δυστυχως οχι σε συναισθηματα,αναμνησεις και εικονες,αλλα μονο σε ταχυτητα.Κλεινοντας να πω και κατι λογιστικο μετα τα παραπανω.Το Αριαδνη πηγαινε ανετα 21,5,οποτε ακομα τους βιαστικους ικανοποιουσε...Μονο που οι τοτε βιαστικοι ειχαν διαθεση να αφαιθουν λιγο,σημερα οχι...

----------


## apollo_express

Είχε προσαράξει κάποια εποχή στην Πάρο ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## kastro

Είχε δρομολογηθεί από Θεσσαλονίκη προς Τουρκία,μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## vinman

> Είχε δρομολογηθεί από Θεσσαλονίκη προς Τουρκία,μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.


Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ τέτοιο δρομλόγιο της Αριάδνης...
Ενα διάστημα έκανε Κουσάντασι-Ιταλία μέσω Ηρακλείου(με επιφύλαξη το Ηράκλειο..θα ψάξω τα φυλλάδια των Μινωικών της εποχής για να το πώ με σιγουριά),αλλά ποτέ δεν είχε δρομολόγιο απο Θεσσαλονίκη...

----------


## Django

Υπάρχει μια carte postaleστην οποία απεικονίζονται το "Αριαδνη" και το "The Azur" στο Κουσάντασι. Μάλλον θα είχε περάσει και από εκεί.

----------


## esperos

Κοίταξε  τι  γράφει  το  φυλλάδιο  των  Μινωικών  του  1990.


MIN1.jpg


MIN2.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Αν διαβάσατε τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα, θα είχατε δει και αυτό. Το θυμάμαι από την Ιταλία ερχόμενο να ξεφορτώνει στην Πάρο, και να αναχωρεί για Σάμο Κουσάντασι και τανάπαλιν.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Νικο ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω.Ημουν διακοπες και δεν ειχα δει τα αριστουργηματα αυτα.Να εισαι καλα αν και μας στεναχωρεις...Τι ειχαμε και το χασαμε...

----------


## nautikos

> Υπάρχει μια carte postaleστην οποία απεικονίζονται το "Αριαδνη" και το "The Azur" στο Κουσάντασι. Μάλλον θα είχε περάσει και από εκεί.


Ακριβως αυτη εννοεις :Wink: . Τη βρηκα στο _Kusadasi_ και η εκπληξη μου ηταν πολυ μεγαλη!

----------


## jvrou

> Το μεγάλο "Αριάδνη" πήγαινε στη μικρούλα Σίκινο.


Ήθελα να το πω και εγώ γιατί ο φίλος που ξεκίνησε το θέμα δεν το ανέφερε. Τα καλοκαίρια 97 & 98 ερχόταν και στην Σίκινο κάθε Τρίτη προς μεγάλη θλίψη των φίλων από την Φολέγανδρο επειδή στην Σίκινο το λιμάνι είναι ανοιχτό και βαθύ ενώ αντίθετα εκεί ρηχό και με πολλά βράχια μέσα. Είχε αρχίσε σχεδόν δοκιμαστικά στην αρχή αλλά επειδή οι περισσότεροι Σικινιώτες το αγάπησαν πραγματικά (και δεν το ξεχνούν ποτέ, ακόμα και σήμερα το λησμονούν) για όλα αυτά τα διαφορετικά που τους πρόσφερε έγινε μόνιμο. Σε 8 1/2 ώρες Σίκινο ήταν τρομερό επίτευμα για εκείνη την εποχή έχοντας ποιάσει πάρο-νάξο-ίο. Και πλέον με την σημερινή κατάσταση του ρομίλντα σαν μοναδική λύση σε 13 ώρες θα ήταν και σήμερα επίτευμα. Για το πλήρωμα τι να πει κανείς. Εξαιρετικοί! Να σου σερβίρουν απ'όλα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε jvrou, μια μικρή αναφορά για τη Σίκινο.
Είχαμε κάποτε ένα φίλο από τη Σίκινο (δεν ζει πια), ο οποίος λεγόταν Δημήτρης Διβόλης. Ο άνθρωπος ήταν ζαχαροπλάστης, αλλά έπαιζε και βιολί.
Ήταν άνθρωπος κεφάτος και ενθουσιώδης.
Για τα καράβια μιλούσε λίγο και έλεγε μόνο για το ποια πλοία πάνε στη Σίκινο, κάθε πότε και πόσε ώρες κάνουν.
Για το "Αριάδνη" ήταν η μοναδική φορά που μας μιλούσε με δέος για το καράβι, για το πλήρωμα, για το ταξίδι.
Αυτό που τον συγκινούσε ιδιαίτερα είναι ότι ένα τόσο μεγάλο και ωραίο καράβι καταδέχτηκε τη "μικρούλα Σίκινο" για να κάνει δρομολόγιο και σ' αυτήν.

Πέρα από το τι σήμαινε τότε η "άδεια σκοπιμότητας" (μάλλον, για αυτό προσέγγιζε και στη Σίκινο), για το φίλο μας ήταν ένα απίστευτο δώρο για τη Σίκινο που ερχόταν πλέον όχι μόνο πιο κοντά, αλλά και πολύ πιο άνετα. 

Αν θυμάμαι καλά το πλοίο αρχικά είχε πάρει μια άδεια σκοπιμότητας που περιλάμβανε εκτός από Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Θήρα, και το Ηράκλειο και τη Ρόδο.
Στην πράξη, βέβαια, δεν έκανε αυτές τις προσεγγίσεις και στη θέση τους προστέθηκε η Σίκινος (σε κάποιο δρομολόγιο), η Αμοργός και η Αστυπάλαια (σε ένα άλλο).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπάρχουν κάποιες ανιπεβεβαίωτες φήμες που λένε ότι με πολλούς φίλους από το forum έτυχε να συναντηθούμε κάποια φορά στο μπλακονάκι του "Αριάδνη". Δεν γνωριζόμασταν τότε, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ήταν και εντελώς τυχαία η συνάντηση.
Ήταν ένα ταξίδι προς Αστυπάλαια, κάπου στα 1996.
To δρομολόγιο ήταν από Πειραιά για Πάρο-Νάξο-Κατάπολα-Αιγιάλη-Αστυπάλαια και δεν επιβιβαστήκαμε όλοι από το ίδιο λιμάνι.
O Ellinis, ο vinman, ο Έσπερος, ο Appia 1978, o Django, εγώ, o Captain Nionios, η Kalypso, o polykas, o Leo, ο jvrou, o Ναυτικός, ο scoufgian, o Tsentzos επιβιβαστήκαμε από τον Πειραιά. 
Ο paroskayak από την Πάρο.
Ο Νάξος, ο dimitris, o Νίκος από τη Νάξο.
Σίγουρα ήταν και άλλοι πολλοί, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή .
Οι φήμες λένε ότι συναντηθήκαμε κάποια στιγμή όλοι μαζί στο μπαλκονάκι πάνω από την πλώρη.
Η συνάντηση έγινε μετά την Αιγιάλη πλέοντας προς Αστυπάλαια.
Όταν συναντηθήκαμε φυσούσε πολύ και στα δεξιά είχαμε τα απόκρημνα ψηλά βράχια της Βόρειας Αμοργού.
Έγιναν και κάποια άλλα πολλά, αλλά αυτά θα τα πούμε άλλη φορά...

Εδώ μια φωτογραφία με την πλώρη του "Αριάδνη" πριν τη συνάντηση και ενώ ακόμα δεν φυσούσε.

Η πλώρη του Αριάδνη.jpg

----------


## vinman

Mία καρτ-ποστάλ της Αριάδνης πρίν την μετασκευή της το 1989.
''Πειραγμένη''δυστυχώς απο την ''σκανταλιάρα''την αδερφή μου,που ήθελε να γράψει Minoan lines στο πλάι της φωτογραφίας....
Διακρίνουμε καθαρά τους τότε χώρους του πλοίου (Εστιατόριο Α'θέσης,Σαλόνι Α'θέσης και Lux καμπίνα)!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους ''συνταξιδιώτες''προς Αστυπάλαια το 1996 που μας έγραψε ο φίλος Roi...!!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13865

----------


## jvrou

> ''Πειραγμένη''δυστυχώς απο την ''σκανταλιάρα''την αδερφή μου,που ήθελε να γράψει Minoan lines στο πλάι της φωτογραφίας....


Ελπίζω η αδερφή σου να την γλίτωσε ύστερα από αυτό.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ελπίζω η αδερφή σου να την γλίτωσε ύστερα από αυτό.


Η δικια μου δεν ξερω αν γλιτωνε... Anyway, με λιγο Photoshop, εξαφανιζεται πιστευω... Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εξαφανιζεται στην πρωτοτυπη! Η αδερφη σου ειπαμε μετακομισε ευσπεσμενα στην Γουαδελουπη ειπαμε μετα απο αυτο??  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## vinman

> Η δικια μου δεν ξερω αν γλιτωνε... Anyway, με λιγο Photoshop, εξαφανιζεται πιστευω... Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εξαφανιζεται στην πρωτοτυπη! Η αδερφη σου ειπαμε μετακομισε ευσπεσμενα στην Γουαδελουπη ειπαμε μετα απο αυτο??


 
Δυστυχώς μου είχε κάνει πολλές τέτοιες ''μα'ι'μουδιές''...μου είχε σκίσει φυλλάδια(Minoan 1986),μου είχε ζωγραφίσει φωτογραφίες και γενικότερα όποτε δεν της έκανα κάποιο χατήρι πάθαινα και μία ζημιά....
Ε,μετά απο αυτά,εκεί γύρω στο 1987,έβαλα τον πατέρα μου και μου έβαλε λουκέτο στην ντουλάπα που φυλούσα το αρχείο που μάζευα και έτσι σώθηκε και μπορώ και το παρουσιάζω σήμερα... :Very Happy: 
Αλλιώς δεν θα είχε μείνει τίποτα... :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

με λιγο διαλυτικο προσεχτικα ομως μπορει να διορθωθει λιγο κ στην πρωτοτυπη.αλλιως τουλαχιστον για να μην το βλεπεις κ ταραζεσαι βαλε μπλανκο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Roi,

οι συνεισφορές σου είναι πάντα σκέτη απόλαυση να τις διαβάζει κανείς!
Χαλαρώνεις, ξεχνάς τα όποια προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζεις αυτή τη στιγμή και αφήνεσαι σε ένα κόσμο μαγικό που δυστυχώς έχει περάσει για πάντα ...
Ανυπομονώ να διαβάσω την επόμενη ποιητική σου νότα ;-)

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία της Αριάδνης μέσα απο το βιβλίο Greek sea bridges.
Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin,Captain Nionios,Paroskayak,Sea serenade,Leo,polykas,skoufgian,Dimitris,marsant,Νά  ξος,
Trakman,Tsentzos,και σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17216

----------


## Nautikos II

> Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία της Αριάδνης μέσα απο το βιβλίο Greek sea bridges.
> Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin,Captain Nionios,Paroskayak,Sea serenade,Leo,polykas,skoufgian,Dimitris,marsant,Νά  ξος,
> Trakman,Tsentzos,και σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17216


*Εκπληκτικη*, τα ειπες ολα

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Roi Baudoin ετσι ειναι οπως το λες 1996 ταξιδι για Ναξο... :Smile: 
μην πω παλι ευχαριστω! Μανωλη το ιδιο ισχυει και για σενα μην λεμε συνεχεια ευχαριστω! :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Φιλε vinman  με τα αρχεια που ανεβαζεις καθε μερα μας τρελαινεις!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα:wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τι μου θυμήσατε με το πλωριό μπαλκονάκι του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ. Καθόμουν εκεί όρθιος από Πειραιά-Κατάπολα ώρες ολόκληρες στις 16 Αυγούστου 1996. Αξέχαστη ομορφιά με λάδι θάλασσα. Στο Σούνιο θυμάμαι προσπεράσαμε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ που μόλις είχε αγοραστεί από την AGAPITOS FERRIES του Γιάννη Αγαπητού και έκανε από τα πρώτα δρομολόγια του.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να πως κατάντησε.



Φωτό από Navi & Armatori

----------


## vinman

> Να πως κατάντησε.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Φωτό από Navi & Armatori


 
Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει ακόμα...και ταξιδεύει με τις διάφορες εκδηλώσεις που γίνονται πάνω σε αυτό......
Το προτιμώ έτσι παρά σε καμμιά ''γνωστή παραλία''της Ινδίας ή της Τουρκίας.....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνω απολυτα με το Μανωλη.Μπορει να εχει γινει σπιτι των δηθεν τζαμαριων της υψηλης κοινωνιας αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι στην επιφανεια υγιες...Βεβαια αυτο το μαυρο το κανει λιγο τρομακτικο,αλλα ακομα και ετσι ειναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ. :Wink:

----------


## dimitris!

Καλά αυτοί οι δήθεν στυλάτοι που ξέρουν από μόδα και έχουν τόσο  "γούστο", στραβοί είναι???Μα καλά ολόμαυρο???Ελα Χριστέ και Παναγία!!

----------


## Νάξος

Πες τα ρε μεγάλε. Τέτοια κακογουστιά ούτε βοσκός που δεν έχει δει θάλασσα κι ανθρώπους δεν έχει. Τουλάχιστον ζει.

----------


## heraklion

Πού ταξιδεύει?

----------


## vinman

> Πού ταξιδεύει?


 
...παντού και πουθενά...

----------


## Νaval22

πως το καταντησανε ετσι τι καημενο...... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ρε παίδες....μην μηζεριάζεται......αυτό υπάρχει και είναι εν ζωή.....μακάρι και άλλα όμορφα ποστάλια να υπήρχαν και να ηταν σε αντίστοιχη κατάσταση με του Αριάδνη........βλέπε Πάρος/Ναϊάς ΙΙ/Εξπρές Ολύμπια κ.ο.κ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Χίλιες φορές καλύτερα όπως είναι τώρα, από το να είχε πάει και αυτό στις γνωστές "εξωτικές" παραλίες της Aliaga και της Alang. 
Βέβαια, στον Πειραιά και με τα σινιάλα των Μινωϊκών ήταν πραγματικά βασίλισσα. 
Εδώ μια απογευματινή φωτογραφία από τον ανοιξιάτικο Πειραιά του 1996.
Το φως λούζει το καράβι και το κάνει να φαίνεται ακόμα πιο όμορφο.
Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε δίπλα στο "Νίκος Καζαντζάκης" (ή το "King Minos"). 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους vinman, paroskayak, Captain Nionios, dimitris, Νίκο, Νάξος, kastro, heraklion, marsant, stefanos p, Giwrgos 1980 και TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA  
Το Αριάδνη στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Roi πανέμορφη φωτό και πανέμορφη η Αριαδνάρα......thx για την αφιερωση  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

''Η Βασίλισσα''που γράφει και ο Roi,σε μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία δημοσιευμένη στον Εφοπλιστή...
Αφιερωμένη στους Captain Nionio,Trakman,Roi Baudoin,Leo,
Paroskayak,Νάξος,marsant,Tsentzos,Scoufgian,Appia1  978,
se serenade,Αρη,Ellinis,Esperos,Rocinante,Polykas,Dim  itris,
Orion v,mastrovasilis,Nikos,Apostolos και σε όλο το φόρουμ του Ναυτιλία!!
Είναι ζωντανή,ταξιδεύει ακόμα,αλλά νομίζω πως αξίζει να τη θυμόμαστε με ''τα καλά της ρούχα''...!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17318

----------


## Nautikos II

> ''Η Βασίλισσα''που γράφει και ο Roi,σε μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία δημοσιευμένη στον Εφοπλιστή...
> Αφιερωμένη στους Captain Nionio,Trakman,Roi Baudoin,Leo,
> Paroskayak,Νάξος,marsant,Tsentzos,Scoufgian,Appia1  978,
> se serenade,Αρη,Ellinis,Esperos,Rocinante,Polykas,Dim  itris,
> Orion v,mastrovasilis,Nikos,Apostolos και σε όλο το φόρουμ του Ναυτιλία!!
> Είναι ζωντανή,ταξιδεύει ακόμα,αλλά νομίζω πως αξίζει να τη θυμόμαστε με ''τα καλά της ρούχα''...!!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17318


Σαν ζωντανο, να σαι καλα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα την εξαιρετικα γλυκια φωτογραφια του μεγαλου Roi Baudoin ερχεται και η βομβα του Μανωλη για να μας θυμισει ποσο ομορφα ηταν τα βαπορια μας λιγα χρονια πριν... Μιλαμε πραγματικα για βαποραρο. Εκεινη την εποχη ειχαμε εξαιρετικα βαπορια στο μεγεθος των 140 μετρων οπως Αριαδνη, Κνωσσος, Φαιστος, Σαπφω και παμπολλα καταπληκτικα στο μεγεθος γυρω στα 110 βλεπε κυανη μπαλαρινα... Αντωνη και Μανωλη σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Αντωνη καθε φορα ανεβαζεις ιστορικες φωτο που ειναι η μια καλυτερη απο την αλλη και με πολυ ομορφα χρωματα.

Οσο για σενα φιλε vinman καθε μερα πυροβολεις χωρις ελεος δεν μας λυπασε ποια καθολου?:grin:

----------


## Haddock

Μπορείτε να τη δείτε να *αναπόδιζει* στον Περαία του περασμένου αιώνα... 

Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες του πλοίου είναι να μη σιχτιρίζεις βραδιάτικα. Το Αριάδνη των 138 μέτρων με χωρητικότητα γκαράζ για 280 αυτοκίνητα και σαλόνια, καταστρώματα να φάνε και οι κότες...

Fast forward, μια δεκαετία μετά, Blue Star Paros των 123 μέτρων με χωρητικότητα 210 οχήματα, *πρωτόκολλο 1500 ατόμων!!!* και καταστρώματα και το θεωρούμε εξέλιξη...τρομάρα μας...

Η ταχύτητα μας μάρανε των 24 μιλίων για να πουμε οτι αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή των Ανατολικών... Μπρρ, με πιάνει σύγκρυο όταν το σκέφτομαι...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μπορείτε να τη δείτε να *αναπόδιζει* στον Περαία του περασμένου αιώνα... 
> 
> Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες του πλοίου είναι να μη σιχτιρίζεις βραδιάτικα. Το Αριάδνη των 138 μέτρων με χωρητικότητα γκαράζ για 280 αυτοκίνητα και σαλόνια, καταστρώματα να φάνε και οι κότες...
> 
> Fast forward, μια δεκαετία μετά, Blue Star Paros των 123 μέτρων με χωρητικότητα 210 οχήματα, *πρωτόκολλο 1500 ατόμων!!!* και καταστρώματα και το θεωρούμε εξέλιξη...τρομάρα μας...
> 
> Η ταχύτητα μας μάρανε των 24 μιλίων για να πουμε οτι αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή των Ανατολικών... Μπρρ, με πιάνει σύγκρυο όταν το σκέφτομαι...



Φιλε Νικο με βρισκεις 10000% συμφωνο μαζι σου. Πριν απο καποιες σελιδες ειχα γραψει ακριβως γι'αυτη τη συγκριση ( Αριαδνη -  Blue Star) μετα απο μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του μεγαλου Roi Baudoin. Συμφωνω απολυτα. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Ax Νίκο τι μας έκανες βραδιάτικα..... :Cool:

----------


## Haddock

Vinman σου ξεφυγε το διαμαντάκι που είχα ανεβάσει στο θέμα του Ιαλυσσός! Ρίξε μια ματιά και στα άλλα βίντεο που έχω αλιεύσει.

Δυο ερωτήσεις προς ναυτιλομένους:

1. Πόσα φορτηγά έβαζε στο γκαράζ το Αριάδνη; (Το BSN εχει χωρητικότητα για 35 φορτηγά και 104 ΙΧ)

2. Απο κατανάλωση πετρελαίου γνωρίζουμε λεπτομέρειες; Ο Σουηδός αναφέρει ότι οι Pielstick έχουν μεγαλύτερη ιπποδύναμη από τις Wartsilla του BSN.

----------


## vinman

> Vinman σου ξεφυγε το διαμαντάκι που είχα ανεβάσει στο θέμα του Ιαλυσσός! Ρίξε μια ματιά και στα άλλα βίντεο που έχω αλιεύσει.
> 
> Δυο ερωτήσεις προς ναυτιλομένους:
> 
> 1. Πόσα φορτηγά έβαζε στο γκαράζ το Αριάδνη; (Το BSN εχει χωρητικότητα για 35 φορτηγά και 104 ΙΧ)
> 
> 2. Απο κατανάλωση πετρελαίου γνωρίζουμε λεπτομέρειες; Ο Σουηδός αναφέρει ότι οι Pielstick έχουν μεγαλύτερη ιπποδύναμη από τις Wartsilla του BSN.


 
Θα το κοιτάξω Νίκο... :Wink: 
Σύμφωνα με τα έντυπα των Μινωικών αλλά και ρεπορτάζ του Εφοπλιστή, το Αριάδνη έπαιρνε 45 φορτηγά...

----------


## kastro

Ας δούμε τον αδερφό του το TOR ANGLIA νυν BAIA SARDINIA μέσα από το facta.

----------


## vinman

Στην Ίο πρίν πολλά χρόνια......
Πόσο αρμονικά δένει με το τοπίο η Αριαδνάρα...!!!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της ενότητας των Ιστορικών!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19504

(Απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Appia_1978

Τρεις όμορφες γνήσιες φωτογραφίες για τα ΜΜΕ που βρήκα πρόσφατα. 
Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι είναι το Tor Hollandia. Ίσως είναι το αδερφό Tor Anglia! 
Μηχανοστάσιο
Tor_1.jpg 
Στο Immingham (συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα!)
Tor_2.jpg 
Κλιμακοστάσιο και ρεσεψιόν
Tor_3.jpg

----------


## kastro

Αυτό το καράβι το Αριάδνη είναι το καλύτερο από τα παλιά έτσι μου έχουν οι κάποιοι που έχουν προλάβοι και ταξίδεψαν με αυτά.

----------


## Haddock

Σπάνιες φωτογραφίες Appia, σύνεχισε να 

Δεν ξέρω για τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες, αλλά η δεύτερη είναι σίγουρα το αδελφό Tor Anglia. Στην ίδια επίσης φωτογραφία θαυμάστε τις λιμενικές υποδομές οι οποίες παρουσιάζουν ομοιότητες με τις αντίστοιχες Ελληνικές... και αυτά ήταν πριν από 40 χρόνια...

----------


## dimitris!

Μπα φίλε μου ,απο τότε ήταν καλύτερες...

----------


## vinman

...και μία ασπρόμαυρη στον Πειραιά το 1984...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19625

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:1...us-Ariadne.jpg

----------


## dxeno

> ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙ.Μαζι με τα παλια Κνωσσος Φαιστος των Μινωικων εκαναν τους καραβολατρες να αναστεναζουν.Αν λεω οτι ο Απολλωνας θα μπορουσε να ταξιδευει ακομα Παροναξια τη να πω γι'αυτο το βαποραρο.Οχι μονο να θα μπορουσε να ταξιδευει αλλα να τους κανει και πλακα γιατι εκτος απο ολα του τα αλλα πλεονεκτηματα ειχε και ταχυτητα.Απλα εκπληκτικο...


Κι εγώ μαζί σου αδερφέ.....................

----------


## dxeno

> +1  φίλε Νιόνιο..¶νετα μπορούσαμε να το καμαρώνουμε ακόμη και αυτό και άλλα των Μινωικών της δεκαετίας 80 και 90...(κιng minos, καζαντζάκης ,δαίδαλος κ.τ.λ)


ναι αλλα αυτά (κιng minos, καζαντζάκης ,δαίδαλος κ.τ.λ) είναι ro-ro μετασκευασμένα στο περαμα.
Αυτο είναι χτισμένο ποστάλι.

----------


## vinman

Το Αριάδνη μέσα απο το ένθετο με τις μίνι κρουαζιέρες του φυλλαδίου του 1991


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20432



...και άλλη μία πρίν τη μετασκευή του,απο τον κατάλογο των Duty free shop του 1985...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20433

----------


## manolis m.

To sigouro einai pantws pws twra pou to exei to ''fashion tv'' trwei tosi sintirisi pou tha mporousame na to paroume aneta pisw! Ap oti exw dei se videakia apo auto to kanali to ploio mesa exei ipostei oloklirwtiki anakatskeui stous xwrous tou kathws kai stin kampines tou!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το Πλοιο με την ξεχωριστη φορεσια του στη Βαρκελωνη...

FDIAMOND.jpg

----------


## kastro

Πλωτό ξενοδοχείο είναι;

----------


## manolis m.

Oxi! Anikei se ena kanali modas kai xrismopoietai ws epi to pleiston gia tin metafora twn modelwn kai twn team tous gia plwtes epidiskeis modas - mini krouazieres i' gia na metavoun se kapoio meros allo gia na ginei i epidiksi kai se euatin tin periptwsi xrisimeuei gia tin metafora twn rouxwn ,aksesouar klp!

----------


## heraklion

Είναι αλήθεια ότι έχει την πρωτία απο όλα τα πλοία των Μινωικών, στο πιο έκατσε πιο πολύ στο στόλο?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Φυσικα και το κατεχει! 24 χρονια! Μια λιστα μετα πλοια των Μινωικων, κατα σειρα περισσοτερων χρονων πλοιοκτησιας (Απο το Fakta) (Δεν συμπεριλαμβανονται τα νεοτευκτα):

Αριαδνη (1975-1999) 24
El Greco (1979-2002) 23
Κνωσος (1978-1998 ) 20 
Δαιδαλος (1989-2005) 16
Αγια Γαληνη (1986-2002) 16
King Minos (1987-2002) 15
Φαιστος (1984-1998 ) 14
Φαιδρα (1987-2000) 13
Ν. Καζαντζακης (1989-2001) 12
Ερωτοκριτος (1991-2002) 11

----------


## manolis m.

Ksexases tin Aretousa mou fenetai! 

Aretousa (1995-2002) 7 xronia !

----------


## esperos

Ξέχασε  και  το  ΜΙΝΩΣ :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ksexases tin Aretousa mou fenetai! 
> 
> Aretousa (1995-2002) 7 xronia !


Μαλλον σου ξεφυγε η παρενθεση! ξαναδιαβασε το post μου! Τωρα, το Μινως δεν ξερω γιατι το ξεχασα! Μαλλον επειδη εψαχνα για την Αριαδνη (2ο), ξεχασα το Μινως (1ο)!!

----------


## manolis m.

Ok..dikia mou paraleipsi!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Oxi! Anikei se ena kanali modas kai xrismopoietai ws epi to pleiston gia tin metafora twn modelwn kai twn team tous gia plwtes epidiskeis modas - mini krouazieres i' gia na metavoun se kapoio meros allo gia na ginei i epidiksi kai se euatin tin periptwsi xrisimeuei gia tin metafora twn rouxwn ,aksesouar klp!


Η εταιρεια ειναι σε αναζητηση Πληρωματων,Ενδιαφερεται κανεις? :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Pou einai thilikes parousies tou forum na tis steiloume gia montela! xexe!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Στο ΥοuTube υπαρχουν videakia απο παρτυ επι του πλοιου,αυτα ειναι Μπαρκα... :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Auta einai mparka....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BlIfkXuk3s..xaxa :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris86

> Vinman σου ξεφυγε το διαμαντάκι που είχα ανεβάσει στο θέμα του Ιαλυσσός! Ρίξε μια ματιά και στα άλλα βίντεο που έχω αλιεύσει.
> 
> Δυο ερωτήσεις προς ναυτιλομένους:
> 
> 1. Πόσα φορτηγά έβαζε στο γκαράζ το Αριάδνη; (Το BSN εχει χωρητικότητα για 35 φορτηγά και 104 ΙΧ)
> 
> 2. Απο κατανάλωση πετρελαίου γνωρίζουμε λεπτομέρειες; Ο Σουηδός αναφέρει ότι οι Pielstick έχουν μεγαλύτερη ιπποδύναμη από τις Wartsilla του BSN.


to 2006 eixame dromo 19 knots.4 pielstick 5000hp ekastos.os oyranos fysika.oso gia katanalosi petrelaiou 20 tonoys th mera an thimamai kala.

----------


## vinman

¶λλη μία φωτογραφία του πρίν τη μετασκευή του απο την μπροσούρα του 1990...
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στον Trakman στον .voyager και στον Captain Nionios!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21085

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε μου. Γεμάτη ζωντάνια με τα ζωηρά της χρώματα! 
Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει όλοι μας εδώ πέρα, να μαζέψουμε χρήματα και να σου αγοράσουμε ένα καινούργιο σκάνερ τα Χριστούγεννα  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε μου. Γεμάτη ζωντάνια με τα ζωηρά της χρώματα!
> 
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει όλοι μας εδώ πέρα, να μαζέψουμε χρήματα και να σου αγοράσουμε ένα καινούργιο σκάνερ τα Χριστούγεννα


Αντέχει φίλε Appia...και θα αντέξει πολύ ακόμα!!

----------


## Haddock

> to 2006 eixame dromo 19 knots.4 pielstick 5000hp ekastos.os oyranos fysika.oso gia katanalosi petrelaiou 20 tonoys th mera an thimamai kala.


Δημήτρη, σ'ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση. Η κατανάλωση, έστω και με λιγότερες πλεύσιμες ώρες, μου φαίνεται πολύ χαμηλή. Μήπως ήταν παραπάνω;; Αν ήταν τόσο οικονομικές οι Pielstick, τότε δεν μιλάμε μόνο για βαπόρι κόσμημα, αλλά και για πλοίο χαμηλής κατανάλωσης στα πετρέλαια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανο καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια τα λογια ειναι περιττα και για σενα αλλα και για το βαπορα... Δυστυχως οπως εχω ξαναγραψει δεν εχω χρονο τελευταια για να παρακολουθησω τους ρυθνους σας... Ζητω συγνωμη για οτι δεν εχω δει και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι εξαιρετικο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το ομορφότερο καράβι που πέρασε από το Ιόνιο τραβηγμένο στο (δεύτερο  :Wink: ) πιο όμορφο νησί της Ελλάδος (προσωπική μου γνώμη - μη με σφάξετε  :Very Happy: ) 
Ouranos_2005.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Καραβαρος με τα ΟΛΑ του

----------


## heraklion

Έχουνε ξυλωθεί οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι ή απλώς έγινε ανακαίνι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ση?

----------


## vinman

> Το ομορφότερο καράβι που πέρασε από το Ιόνιο τραβηγμένο στο (δεύτερο ) πιο όμορφο νησί της Ελλάδος (προσωπική μου γνώμη - μη με σφάξετε )
> 
> 
> Ouranos_2005.jpg


Τις τελευταίες μέρες ζωγραφίζεις Appia!!!
Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου!!
Να'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## scoufgian

δεν ειμαι γενικα φιλος του σκαναρισματος ,αλλα με την ευκαιρια της εορτης του καλου μου φιλου LEO, να του αφιερωσω ,2 φωτογραφιες ,του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, μεσα απο το λευκωμα των ΜΙΝΟΑΝ LINES, για τα 30 χρονια απο την ιδρυση της εταιριας.LEO χρονια πολλα.πολυχρονος και οτι καλυτερο.Σ ευχαριστουμε για ολα οσα εχεις κανει για μας.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22144

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22145

----------


## heraklion

> Έχουνε ξυλωθεί οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι ή απλώς έγινε ανακαίνιση?


Δεν ξέρει κανένας?

----------


## Leo

Γιάννη ευχαριστώ για τη αφιέρωση την όμορφης Αριάδνης, που είναι πλοίο ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ για για τις Κυκλάδες, γιατί έφερε τη ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ και τη προσοχή στους επιβάτες, όταν οι άλλοι μας στοίβαζαν σαν..... Διπλό bonus λοιπόν την Κυριακή και πολλά ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Από τα πρώτα δρομολόγια του στη Σάμη. ¶φιξη από τον Πειραιά και μανούβρα για να δέσει, με το πρώτο φως του ήλιου: 
Ariadne Kopie.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε μαγκα θα μας πεθανεις μεσημεριατικα. Πριν ειδαμε Ιονις και το ομορφοτερο ελληνικο βαπορι, η αλλιως κυανη μπαλαρινα, η αλλιως Επτανησος και τωρα μου βαζεις ενα ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ σε συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια στη Σαμη; ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ, ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ, ΣΠΑΝΙΑ, ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ. Vinman η αγαπη σου στο λιμανι της αγαπης μου (Κεφαλλονια). Τι εχεις να πεις;

----------


## vinman

> Ρε μαγκα θα μας πεθανεις μεσημεριατικα. Πριν ειδαμε Ιονις και το ομορφοτερο ελληνικο βαπορι, η αλλιως κυανη μπαλαρινα, η αλλιως Επτανησος και τωρα μου βαζεις ενα ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ σε συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια στη Σαμη; ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ, ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ, ΣΠΑΝΙΑ, ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ. Vinman η αγαπη σου στο λιμανι της αγαπης μου (Κεφαλλονια). Τι εχεις να πεις;


 
Μόλις μπήκα σπίτι μετά απο ένα αρκετά κουραστικό 12άωρο στη δουλειά,και έχω μείνει άφωνος.....Επτάνησος,Αίνος και τελευταίο η αγαπημένη μου Αριάδνη...
Διονύση ο φίλος Appia μας πρόσφερε μεγάλους θησαυρούς απόψε....
Appia σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και επιφυλάσσομαι με ανάλογη απάντηση κάποια στιγμή... :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!! 
Συγχρόνως, ντρέπομαι που δεν μπορώ να σας προσφέρω περισσότερες και καλύτερες φωτογραφίες των όμορφων αυτών καραβιών ... Τότε μου έφτανε μια φωτογραφία από το κάθε καράβι. Και μάλιστα μόνο από αυτά που ταξίδευα ο ίδιος  :Surprised: ops: 
Χαζομάρες των νεανικών χρόνων  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματικά πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες.
Τι άλλο μπορούμε, πια,  να πούμε και τι άλλο μπρούμε άραγε να δούμε;

Τόσο όμορφα καράβια σε τόσο όμορφα λιμάνια.
Και φωτογραφημένα από έναν πολύ ευαίσθητο άνθρωπο.

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ και καλή συνέχεια .....

----------


## .voyager

Το παλιό Αριάδνη στη βραχονησίδα Πάτροκλος, μετά τον πρωινό του απόπλου από Πειραιά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Που τα ειχες αυτα ρε voyager και μας τα δινεις τωρα; Ευχαριστουμε πολυ να εισαι καλα.

----------


## .voyager

Σε φωτoγραφικά άλμπουμς, Νιόνιο, που τώρα επιτέλους σκάναρα.

----------


## vinman

> Το παλιό Αριάδνη στη βραχονησίδα Πάτροκλος, μετά τον πρωινό του απόπλου από Πειραιά.


Πολύ όμορφη Χρήστο!!
Να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## Leo

> Το παλιό Αριάδνη στη βραχονησίδα Πάτροκλος, μετά τον πρωινό του απόπλου από Πειραιά.


Αυτό το πλοίο έφερε την *ποιότητα* (ενδιαίτηση, συμπεριφορά πληρώματος, καθαριότητα κλπ κλπ) στις γραμμές των κυκλάδων....

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη φίλε Voyager! 
Αναμένω με αγωνία τις επόμενες παρουσιάσεις σου  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα ενα πλοιο που εφερε επανασταση στο σερβις αλλα εφερε και την αρχη της μονοπολιακης καταστροφης του1999-2000 αν θυμαστε!Και βεβαια μην ξεχνατε οτι τοτε, διπλα του ειχε και ενα ακμαιο, πολυ καλο. πολυτελες, γκαραζατο και γρηγορο ροδανθη!η φωτο ειναι απο την πρωτη αφιξη στον πειραια το 1996 το χειμωνα μετα απο καποιες μικροαλλαγες που απαιτουνταν για την δρομολογιση στις κυκλαδες!

ariadne.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι από τα καράβια που φαίνονται στο φόντο, τα μόνα που παραμένουν σήμερα στα νερά μας είναι τα 3 αγουδημόπλοια ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ. 
Όχι οτι είναι κακό που παραμένουν, προσωπικά δεν θα με χάλαγε να ταξίδευε ακόμη και το μπλε καραβάκι που φαίνεται δεξιά δίπλα στο μεγάλο μπλέ IONIAN STAR. 
Κάτι μου θυμίζει...πως το λέγανε να δεις...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε, Ben Bruce ΑΠΟΓΕΙΩΣΗ.
Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία μιας μεγάλης κυρίας.
Ο Πειραιάς στις μεγάλες του ομορφιές.
Στα δεξιά διακρίνεται, μεταξύ άλλων, το "Ionian Star", ένα πλοίο που δεν έμεινε πολύ μαζί μας.
Και βέβαια, ο μεγάλος θρύλος του Στρίντζη.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Σιγουρα ενα πλοιο που εφερε επανασταση στο σερβις αλλα εφερε και την αρχη της μονοπολιακης καταστροφης του1999-2000 αν θυμαστε!Και βεβαια μην ξεχνατε οτι τοτε, διπλα του ειχε και ενα ακμαιο, πολυ καλο. πολυτελες, γκαραζατο και γρηγορο ροδανθη!η φωτο ειναι απο την πρωτη αφιξη στον πειραια το 1996 το χειμωνα μετα απο καποιες μικροαλλαγες που απαιτουνταν για την δρομολογιση στις κυκλαδες!
> 
> ariadne.jpg


Φρεσκοβαμμένο ειναι...Στην τρίχα!!!Αλήθεια πως λέγεται αυτό το μπλε που θυμίζει blue star 1/2 τέρμα αριστερά?(Για εμάς τους νεότερους και αδαείς)

----------


## heraklion

> προσωπικά δεν θα με χάλαγε να ταξίδευε ακόμη και το μπλε καραβάκι που φαίνεται δεξιά δίπλα στο μεγάλο μπλέ IONIAN STAR. 
> Κάτι μου θυμίζει...πως το λέγανε να δεις...





> Στα δεξιά διακρίνεται, μεταξύ άλλων, το "Ionian Star", ένα πλοίο που δεν έμεινε πολύ μαζί μας.
> Και βέβαια, ο μεγάλος θρύλος του Στρίντζη.
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.





> Φρεσκοβαμμένο ειναι...Στην τρίχα!!!Αλήθεια πως λέγεται αυτό το μπλε που θυμίζει blue star 1/2 τέρμα αριστερά?(Για εμάς τους νεότερους και αδαείς)


Βλέπω ότι την παράσταση σε αυτήν την φωτογραφία την έκλεψε το IONIAN STAR και όχι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ. :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## sea_serenade

Προσέξτε πως φαντάζει το IONIAN STAR δίπλα στα υπόλοιπα.......Ολόκληρο βουνό:shock::shock::shock: Υπέροχη φωτό ιστορικής σημασίας...!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Βλέπω ότι την παράσταση σε αυτήν την φωτογραφία την έκλεψε το IONIAN STAR και όχι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.


Η συγκεκριμένη φώτο έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον... :Surprised: Ας πούμε το ρόδος με τα κόλπα στην πλώρη του... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα δουμε και τη συνεχεια!Στη οποια δεν υπαρχουν τα αλλα!

aria.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μολις βρηκα και την εισοδο στον πειραια εκεινης της μερας με θρυλουμενο καπετανιο τον καπτα κουλη!

ariad.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Πρέπει να χες καλή μηχανή Bruce ε??? :Very Happy: 
Ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τεραστιο respect για το βαποραρο. Φιλε Ben Bruce αυτο που φαινεται πισω δεξια στην πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι το Δηλος;  :Razz:

----------


## harlek

> Μολις βρηκα και την εισοδο στον πειραια εκεινης της μερας με θρυλουμενο καπετανιο τον καπτα κουλη!


Τι εννοείς; Πότε ειναι τραβηγμένη η φωτό;;

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες της Αριαδνάρας φίλε BEN BRUCE!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Τι εννοείς; Πότε ειναι τραβηγμένη η φωτό;;


Mας το μαρτύρησε ήδη, χειμώνας του 96.

----------


## harlek

> Mας το μαρτύρησε ήδη, χειμώνας του 96.


Και ο κάπτα Κούλης; Ήταν ποτέ στο Αριάδνη;; Δεν τερμάτισε με τον Ποσειδώνα;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η λεξη θρυλουμενος-η-ο εχει καποιο νοημα απο μονη της!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Σιγουρα ενα πλοιο που εφερε επανασταση στο σερβις αλλα εφερε και την αρχη της μονοπολιακης καταστροφης του1999-2000 αν θυμαστε!Και βεβαια μην ξεχνατε οτι τοτε, διπλα του ειχε και ενα ακμαιο, πολυ καλο. πολυτελες, γκαραζατο και γρηγορο ροδανθη!η φωτο ειναι απο την πρωτη αφιξη στον πειραια το 1996 το χειμωνα μετα απο καποιες μικροαλλαγες που απαιτουνταν για την δρομολογιση στις κυκλαδες!
> 
> ariadne.jpg


τελεια φωτο!!!!!!την χαζευω ποση ωρα!!!!!!!και να πω την αμαρτια μου οχι για το αριαδνη αλλα για τα πλοια τα μπλε εκει δεξια!!!! :Surprised: ops:αυτο το ιονιαν σταρ μου αρεσε πολυ!!!το χαζευα σε κατι φυλλαδια του στριτζη παλια οπωσ και τα υπολοιπα που ειχε μεσα!!!!!ομορφα βαπορια και ομορφα συνιαλα που λειπουν πολυ!!!!!!να με συνχωρεσε τε αν ειμαι εκτοσ θεματοσ!!!και κατι τελευταιο τοσα πλοια μαζι σε πια θεση του λιμανιου ειναι?????

----------


## dimitris

> και κατι τελευταιο τοσα πλοια μαζι σε πια θεση του λιμανιου ειναι?????


ειναι στα 200αρια απο τον Αγ.Σπυριδωνα μεχρι σχεδον τον Αγ.Νικολα
εκει που τωρα δενει το "Αγ.Γεωργιος" και το "Σαρδινια Βερα" και καποια του Αγουδημου :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> ειναι στα 200αρια απο τον Αγ.Σπυριδωνα μεχρι σχεδον τον Αγ.Νικολα
> εκει που τωρα δενει το "Αγ.Γεωργιος" και το "Σαρδινια Βερα" και καποια του Αγουδημου


σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε δημητρη καλα καταλαβα!!!!παντως εχουν αλλαξει οι καιροι καποτε εδεναν ποσα πλοια και τωρα μονο δυο τρια στην συγκεκριμενη θεση!!!το παρατηρω αυτο που λεω και στην διαρκεια των χρονων!

----------


## giorgos.

Τη μου θυμίσατε ρε παιδιά.......2,5 χρόνια στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, μέχρι που πουλήθηκε στην Φραγκουδάκη. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους που με βοήθησαν,πρωτόμπαρκος τότε......
Εκείνο το ταξίδι στην Τρίπολη της Λιβυης, θα το θυμούνται όλοι όσοι ήταν τότε μαζί, και όχι μόνο, στην Παροναξία, και σε όλες τις  γραμμές  που κάναμε από το 1996 έως και το 1999. 
   θυμάμε την  καπετανάρα  καπτ' Στέλιο Δακτυλίδη, τον Ά μηχανικό μαστρ' Αντώνη Γραμματικάκη ,Κοντογιώργη Δημήτρη Α/Β μηχανικό ( σήμερα Α' Μηχανικός ), Βελούδο Ιωάννη (σήμερα Α/Β Μηχανικός ) και όλο γενικά το πλήρωμα. Να είναι καλά όλοι τους.........
Γράψτε μου εάν κάποιο μέλος έχει κάνει στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ,ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!!

----------


## starce

Kalispera se olous kai pali KALI XRONIA. Oreo ferry ase ligo palio omos i FASHION TV to xalase. Alo xroma den ipirxe pou to vapsane mavro kai miazi ena plio gia nekrotafio. Poli krima. Xeretismata. Raimondo

----------


## scenicmike

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά. Είμαι και εγώ από τους fan αυτού του εξαιρετικού πλοίου. Μου θυμίσατε ένα ταξίδι μου από Χανιά προς Πειραιά μάλλον το 1987. Από τα τελευταία του στην γραμμή αν και από ότι θυμάμαι δεν το έκανε για πολύ καιρό. Τότε, έφευγε 6:30 το απόγευμα και της ΑΝΕΚ στις 7:00. Έφτασε στις 3:30 ξημερώματα Πειραιά και το πλήρωμα μας ξύπνησε στις 6:00 που κανονικά θα έφτανε. Τελικά μάθαμε, ότι έπιασαν κάποιον για κλοπή, τον κλείδωσαν σε μια καμπίνα για να τον παραδώσουν στις αρχές και αυτός αυτοκτόνησε. Έτσι, επιτάχυναν και έφτασε αυτή την ώρα. Θα πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι ταξιδέψαμε με 8-9 μποφώρ, ότι το πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ ήταν το ΚΥΔΩΝ (και αυτού από τα τελευταία του ταξίδια) και ότι έφτασε μετά από 24 ώρες στον Πειραιά λόγω της θαλασσοταραχής (δηλ 7:00 το απόγευμα). 
Επίσης, λόγω της καταγωγής από την Φολέγανδρο, θυμάμαι τις συζητήσεις που είχαν γίνει τότε για να πιάνει και στον Καραβοστάση εκτός από την Σίκινο.

----------


## eliasaslan

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αυτό το εξεραιτικό πλοίο εχει περάσει από το λιμάνι της Λέρου, και αν ναι, μήπως υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία? Αν ναι, θα σας είμαι ευγνόμων

----------


## meco

> Kalispera se olous kai pali KALI XRONIA. Oreo ferry ase ligo palio omos i FASHION TV to xalase. Alo xroma den ipirxe pou to vapsane mavro kai miazi ena plio gia nekrotafio. Poli krima. Xeretismata. Raimondo


Όντως το χάλασαν το πλοίο. Όμως σκέψου ότι αν δεν το "χαλούσαν" τώρα θα ήταν (από καιρό μάλιστα) σε κάποιο διαλυτήριο. Υπενθυμίζω ότι μιλάμε για πλοίο 42 ετών πλέον...
Το προτιμώ έτσι 1000φορές παρά να μην υπάρχει. ¶σε που έχουμε την ευκαιρία να το βλέπουμε συχνά πυκνά στο fashion TV. Από την άλλη μια χαρά περνάει το καραβάκι. Όλο πάρτι είναι.  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## starce

File sinfono mazisou. Oreo karavi, palio vevea, exh mia orea linea, den inai ena kouti san ta kenouria. To mono pou i FASHION afou inai ena kanali modas borouse na vri alo xroma.

----------


## Ellinis

Πράγματι για κανάλι μόδας παραείναι κακόγουστοι  :Sad:

----------


## esperos

> File sinfono mazisou. Oreo karavi, palio vevea, exh mia orea linea, den inai ena kouti san ta kenouria. To mono pou i FASHION afou inai ena kanali modas borouse na vri alo xroma.


orea linea = ωραία γραμμή

----------


## starce

Se efkaristo poli file esperos dhen mu irthe i sosti leksi, signomi

----------


## esperos

> Se efkaristo poli file esperos dhen mu irthe i sosti leksi, signomi


Va  bene  Raimondo

----------


## .voyager

> To mono pou i FASHION afou inai ena kanali modas borouse na vri alo xroma.


Απ' ότι θυμάμαι, οι τηλεθεατές του καναλιού, κλήθηκαν να επιλέξουν μεταξύ λευκού και μαύρου, και ψήφησαν το δεύτερο. Io preferisco il colore bianco  :Wink:

----------


## starce

sinfono me to lefko h kai ble tha htan oreo. Mah!

----------


## Naias II

> Απ' ότι θυμάμαι, οι τηλεθεατές του καναλιού, κλήθηκαν να επιλέξουν μεταξύ λευκού και μαύρου, και ψήφησαν το δεύτερο. Io preferisco il colore bianco


Ακριβώς αυτό είχε γίνει. Από εξυπνάδες πρώτοι οι τηλεθεατές. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι πιο πολύ για τη πλάκα τους το έκαναν για καλαμπούρι :Mad:

----------


## starce

Vevea gia kalabouri, ginetai potai ena tetio karavi xromatismeno mavro???Afto mu thimisi tis italikes ekogies, psifise touto gia plaka giati dhen tha perasi,ke meta ton vlepis sto sindagma (to Italiko).

----------


## scoufgian

να θυμισουμε οτι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ,ηταν το δευτερο πλοιο που αγορασαν οι Μινωικες Γραμμες ,μετα το Μινως........

----------


## starce

The F Diamond, the ship of Fashion TV actually in Genova is now under arrest by Port Authority. The ship is in Genova since last November. Recently the relationship between the owner and the technical operator of the vessel were damaged and the manager has retired, leaving F Diamond lacks the qualification required to stay in business, They came to no responsability for the safety and permits and the Master finally has ordered the seizure of administrative hull.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αριαδνη τον ιουνιο του 1998 στον αθηνιο

scans (27).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα Κωστα, μιλαμε για ενα εξαιρετικο βαπορι αλλα κυριως πανεμορφο. Τα εχουμε χιλιοπει σε αυτο το thread οτι ενα τετοιο βαπορι θα κοσμουσε ακομα τη γραμμη και θα ταιριαζε γαντι μας εφαγαν ομως οι τιμιοι μεν αλλα αχρωμοι Κοραίδες...

----------


## vinman

> Αριαδνη τον ιουνιο του 1998 στον αθηνιο
> 
> scans (27).jpg


 
...χωρίς λόγια...!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική εικόνα Ben  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Αριαδνη τον ιουνιο του 1998 στον αθηνιο
> 
> scans (27).jpg


_Καταπληκτικά χρώματα..._

----------


## giorgos....

το *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ* φτάνοντας στην Σαντορίνη αργά το απόγευμα.. είναι Ιούλιος του 1998....
αφιερωμένη σε όλους αλλα ειδικά στον vinman που αγαπάει πολύ αυτό το σκαρί..

----------


## vinman

> το *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ* φτάνοντας στην Σαντορίνη αργά το απόγευμα.. είναι Ιούλιος του 1998....
> αφιερωμένη σε όλους αλλα ειδικά στον vinman που αγαπάει πολύ αυτό το σκαρί..


 
Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!!
Την χαζεύω αρκετή ώρα!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα το Κεφαλληνια (ως Εξπρες Παρος) μας βαζεις και την Αριαδναρα φωτογραφισμενη απο το ιδιο σημειο...Να σαι καλα Γιωργο. Ηταν μολις πριν 10,5 χρονια αλλα ηταν ικανα ωστε η ακτοπλοια να χασει το χρωμα της...

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ παιδιά.. να είστε καλά.. φίλε nionio απο το συγκεκριμένο σημείο στη Σαντορίνη έχω φωτογραφήσει αρκετά καράβια..

----------


## kapas

εχετε δει τα μεγαλεια της??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_E7R...eature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha5A-enRdUw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAdC3...eature=related δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα εγω θα ηθελα να ημουν εκει τωρα..... :Wink:  ειναι κουκλαρα με τον μπλε φωτισμο!!!!

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω απο πότε είναι αυτά τα μεγαλεία, γιατί τα τελευταία νέα δείχνουν εντελώς αντίθετα να είναι το πλοίο σταματημένο στην Γένοβα με άγνωστη συνέχεια ...

----------


## starce

Apo ti fenaitai sto video prepi na inai to perasmeno kalokairi sto Porto Cervo ths Sardinias, pantos to plio inai akoma stamatigmeno sthn Genova, kratimeno apo to limenarxio giati den exoyn kamia adia.

----------


## kapas

ψαχνοντας στο site του ftv βρικα τυχαια αυτο http://www.ftv.com/bilder/d22/G.A._all__F.PDF

----------


## Apostolos

Ε ειναι το καλύτερο δώρο!!!!

----------


## nikolasher

πισινα ειχε??

----------


## giorgos....

φωτογραφία απο παλιά αναλογική μηχανή χωρίς zoom.. τουλάχιστον είναι ικανή να μας μεταφέρει νοερά πίσω στη δεκαετία του 90' με την Αριάδνη να αφήνει την Πάρο για να συναντήσει και τους άλλους φίλους της.., τη Νάξο, την Ίο, τη Σαντορίνη..

ariadne.jpg

Μια μαγική εποχή που σε ενα ταξίδι 5 ωρών απο Πειραιά για Πάρο συναντούσες τόσα πολλά καράβια στο δρόμο σου και έννιωθες λες και είχαν βγεί όλα μαζί να παίξουν με τον ήλιο και τη θάλασσα.. Είστε τυχεροί όσοι ζήσατε ακόμα πιό παλιές εποχές που τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ πιο απλά και αληθινά.. Τώρα μέσα απο τις ιστορίες σας, μπορούμε να πάρουμε και εμείς οι νεότεροι μια γεύση απο αληθινά ταξίδια..

----------


## dimitris86

> πισινα ειχε??


eixe pisina alla otn htan ouranos  thn eixan skepasei k eixan kanei ena xoro gia na xoreuoun mprosta apo to eksoteriko mpar.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARIADNE λιγο πριν μια πρωινη ανοιξιατικη αναχωρηση του 1996


ariadne.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Πωπωπω μπαμ κάνει η φωτογραφία  :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Ο φιλος Ben απαιχτος για ακομη μια φορα.

----------


## Νάξος

Πάμε πίσω στα παληά, όταν η Αριαδνάρα είχε το ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης ελεύθερο και όχι μόνο. Ήταν προσωπικά η πιο όμορφη Αριάδνη που είδαμε, χωρίς τις περιττές υπερκατασκευές και κάποια κλεισίματα ανοικτών χώρων και βέβαια με 'κείνη την όμορφη κοκκινοπράσινη ριγούλα της. 

Αφιερωμένη ειδικά στον τεράστιο Μανώλη (βίνμαν) γιατί το λατρεύει το παπόρο αυτό και στο μέγιστο Ρουά Αντουάν γιατί του χρωστάω κάτι και θέλω να ξέρει ότι δεν τον έχω ξεχάσει.

Το βαπόρι το είδα πριν από 3 μήνες στη Γένοβα (καλά ρε μεγάλε και τώρα μας το λες; ) και καθώς ήταν αραγμένο με την δεξιά μπάντα, πήγα κοντά και το χάϊδεψα (αλήθεια, όχι μούσια) κάπου κοντά στους μεσαίους νομείς. Συγκίνηση. Παρά το αισχρό χρώμα που βρήκαν να το βάψουν κάποιοι κουκλεντέδες, παρά τις επιδρομές φλώρων και μοντέλων, το βαπόρι είναι βάπορας και η χαρά που το είδα -έστω και με αυτά τα γυφτιλίκια για σινιάλα και χρώματα- τεράστια. Αριαδνάρα ζεις και μόνο που σε είδα στην Ιταλία ήταν σα να έβλεπα έναν φίλο αδερφικό μετά από χρόνια. Δεν ήταν μόνο ότι σε είδα ξαφνικά. Μέσα σε ένα λιμάνι από άσχημα μπαούλα εσύ ξεχώριζες. 

Πηγή τση φωτογραφίας ο φλίκερ (flickr).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αριαδνη παρος 1998 φωτο του γνωστου διακεκριμενου φωτογραφου και φιλου που ειναι και το αγαπημενο του!Βλεπουμε ξεκαθαρα πως ταξιδευε ο κοσμος που ηταν πανω σε ενα παλιο καλο σκαρι. Ηλιος ,θαλασσα και αριαδνη αυτα μονο εφταναν!

----------


## Νάξος

Πες τα χρυσόστομε! Η περίπτωση σου Μπεν με απασχολεί πάρα πολύ διότι δε μπορώ να σου βρω εύκολα παρατσούκλι. Το «μάγος» πήγε βλέπεις στο Νικόλα. Έχεις ανεβάσει στο φόρουμ πράγματα και θαύματα. Τα ευχαριστώ να κσέρεις ότι είναι πάντα λίγα.

----------


## vinman

> Πάμε πίσω στα παληά, όταν η Αριαδνάρα είχε το ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης ελεύθερο και όχι μόνο. Ήταν προσωπικά η πιο όμορφη Αριάδνη που είδαμε, χωρίς τις περιττές υπερκατασκευές και κάποια κλεισίματα ανοικτών χώρων και βέβαια με 'κείνη την όμορφη κοκκινοπράσινη ριγούλα της. 
> 
> Αφιερωμένη ειδικά στον τεράστιο Μανώλη (βίνμαν) γιατί το λατρεύει το παπόρο αυτό και στο μέγιστο Ρουά Αντουάν γιατί του χρωστάω κάτι και θέλω να ξέρει ότι δεν τον έχω ξεχάσει.
> 
> Το βαπόρι το είδα πριν από 3 μήνες στη Γένοβα (καλά ρε μεγάλε και τώρα μας το λες; ) και καθώς ήταν αραγμένο με την δεξιά μπάντα, πήγα κοντά και το χάϊδεψα (αλήθεια, όχι μούσια) κάπου κοντά στους μεσαίους νομείς. Συγκίνηση. Παρά το αισχρό χρώμα που βρήκαν να το βάψουν κάποιοι κουκλεντέδες, παρά τις επιδρομές φλώρων και μοντέλων, το βαπόρι είναι βάπορας και η χαρά που το είδα -έστω και με αυτά τα γυφτιλίκια για σινιάλα και χρώματα- τεράστια. Αριαδνάρα ζεις και μόνο που σε είδα στην Ιταλία ήταν σα να έβλεπα έναν φίλο αδερφικό μετά από χρόνια. Δεν ήταν μόνο ότι σε είδα ξαφνικά. Μέσα σε ένα λιμάνι από άσχημα μπαούλα εσύ ξεχώριζες. 
> 
> Πηγή τση φωτογραφίας ο φλίκερ (flickr).


...ειδικά σε αυτή τη μορφή πρίν τη μετασκευή του 1989 ήταν όνειρο...!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ντίνο!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στον πειραια το 1998 μια φωτο αφιερωμενη στον γνωστο φωτογραφο που του αρεσει ιδιαιτερα και τον NAXOS που και σε αυτον αρεσει

aria.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ΔΕΝ ρίχνεις και καμία για το ΣΑΠΦΩ λεω γω

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του Αριάδνη.

ariadni.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

εχει μαλιασει η γλωσσα μου να σου λεω Μπραβο.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 6 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 1996.
Pict1996004.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  *ΜΑΓΙΑ* ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΔΑ
ΕΝΑ 20ΛΕΠΤΟ ΤΗΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ....

----------


## jperikl

Το πλοίο έχει φύγει αλλά υπάρχει ακόμα απ' οτι βλέπω μεγάλο στοκ φωτογραφιών του! Ίσως το πιο λατρεμένο πλοίο της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας!  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Oμορφο  Πλοιο, Σκαρι Αρχοντικο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το όμορφο πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφες και νοσταλγικές φωτογραφίες, φίλε Δημήτρη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aριαδνη*...

ARIADNH.jpg

----------


## vinman

> F/B *Aριαδνη*...
> 
> ARIADNH.jpg


 
Εκπληκτική φίλε Απόλλων... :Wink: 
Όπως και να δείς την Αριαδνάρα κούκλα είναι..!!

----------


## Naias II

Πολύ καλή φωτο φίλε Apollon και από πίσω το Μυτιλήνη τότε στις δόξες του και με τα ωραία του χρώματα  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...*
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ariadne.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Επιβλητική φωτογραφία  :Cool:

----------


## gioannis13

Ηταν το 96 η 97 οτι πιο γρηγορο ειχε η Παροναξια με ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ (ναι , ολα με κεφαλαια τον Κπτ Στελιο Δακτυλιδη,με το οποιο ειχα την τιμη να συνεργαστω στο ΣΤΑΡΤΡΕΙΛΕΡ.Οπου και να εισαι να'σαι ΚΑΛΑ !!)

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1994.
Pict1994003.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1996.
Pict19960606.jpg
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΑΝ ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ 9/9/2001.
Pict2001030.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1996.
> Pict19960606.jpg
> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ.



Λαθος εστίαση αλλα σε καμμία περίπτωση μέτρια! :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφες και καλοδεχούμενες εικόνες!

Πανέμορφο πλοίο που ευτυχώς είχα τη μεγάλη χαρά και τιμή να ταξιδέψω μαζί του, παρέα με ένα καταπληκτικό πλήρωμα (τότε που πήγαινε Σάμη - Αγκώνα)  :Very Happy:

----------


## a.molos

Πρωινή άφιξη στην Σούδα, Αυγουστος 13 του 1988 και το όμορφο αυτό πλοίο αποβιβάζει τους εκδρομείς του καλοκαιριού στην μεγαλόνησο.
Ποιότητα φωτογραφίας χαμηλή. αλλά η smena μου ειχε περιορισμένες δυνατότητες.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Πρωινή άφιξη στην Σούδα, Αυγουστος 13 του 1988 και το όμορφο αυτό πλοίο αποβιβάζει τους εκδρομείς του καλοκαιριού στην μεγαλόνησο.
> Ποιότητα φωτογραφίας χαμηλή. αλλά η smena μου ειχε περιορισμένες δυνατότητες.


ετσι!!!παλιες καλες ημερες...σε μια περιοδο που η σουδα ειχε την καλυτερη ακτοπλοικη συνδεση που ειχε ποτε..
σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε a.molos,εισαι μοναδικος!!!

υ.γ μηπως υπαρχει καμια φωτο του κνωσος η'του φαιστος στη σουδα παιδια?! :Smile:

----------


## konigi

Το πλοίο γύρω στο 88 με 90 υπέστη μια εκτεταμένη εσωτερικη μετασκευη και αναδιάταξη χώρων η μου φαίνεται?
Βλέπω και εξωτερικές αλλαγές πάντως... :Wink: 
Καταπελτάκια επιβατών,πρυμνιά Deck...
Και κάτι είχε γίνει και με τις μηχανές του νομίζω!!!!

----------


## Django

Προς πώληση η κουκλα. 
Θα τσονταρουμε τίποτα; 
http://commercial.apolloduck.co.uk/f...html?id=117161

Ενα βαψιματακι, οι απαραιτητες τροποποιησεις για να εναρμονιστεί με τους νεους κανονισμους και ετοιμο για δρομολόγηση Θεσ/νικη - Ηρακλειο, τωρα που η γραμμη ειναι κλειστή. Τι λέτε; Θα τα καταφέρουμε να (ξανα)φερουμε την θεα στο Αιγαιο;  

:evil:

----------


## meco

> Πρωινή άφιξη στην Σούδα, Αυγουστος 13 του 1988 και το όμορφο αυτό πλοίο αποβιβάζει τους εκδρομείς του καλοκαιριού στην μεγαλόνησο.
> Ποιότητα φωτογραφίας χαμηλή. αλλά η smena μου ειχε περιορισμένες δυνατότητες.


Ότι και να πω είναι λίγο... 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας αυτή την ανάμνηση. :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARIADNE στον πειραια το 1996

film (99).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ARIADNE στον πειραια το 1996
> 
> film (99).jpg


Εξαιρετικες αναμνησεις και φωτογραφια υπεροχη μπορω να σου πω!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία  :Very Happy: 

Αλήθεια, γνωρίζει κανείς τι έκανε το Ionian Star στον Πειραιά;




> ARIADNE στον πειραια το 1996
> 
> film (99).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχε ερθει για την ετησια επισκευη, μπορω να σου πω

----------


## Tsikalos

Ωραιά θα ταν να ξανάρθει, αλλά τόσο πράγματα που χει μέσα θέλουν χρόνο να ξηλωθούνε για να προλάβουν το καλοκαίρι.
Εκτός αν συνεχίσει στυλ πασαρέλλας....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!




> Ειχε ερθει για την ετησια επισκευη, μπορω να σου πω

----------


## Hlias

Απο τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία! Επι τρεις συνεχόμενες χρονιές, με την Αριάδνη στην Πάρο... Κάπου πρέπει να έχω κι εγώ μια φωτό της πλώρης του....

----------


## a.molos

Δυο φωτό του πλοίου, αφιερωμένες σε όσους το αγάπησαν.
Στην 1η το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ καταπλέει στην Πάτρα στις 09/07/95, ενώ στην 2η αποπλεει ως ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ της Fragline απο την Κέρκυρα.

ARIADNE.jpg

OURANOS 002.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Δυο φωτό του πλοίου, αφιερωμένες σε όσους το αγάπησαν.
> Στην 1η το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ καταπλέει στην Πάτρα στις 09/07/95, ενώ στην 2η αποπλεει ως ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ της Fragline απο την Κέρκυρα.


_Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Αντώνη, με το όμορφο παλιό σου αρχείο._

----------


## Haddock

> Προς πώληση η κουκλα. Θα τσονταρουμε τίποτα;


Μακάρι να την σουλουπώσουν αλλά η προσαρμογή θα κοστίσει κατιτίς, κομματάκι δύσκολο το βλέπω για μια γιαγιά τέτοιας ηλικίας. Ακόμα ψάχνει αφεντικό και δεν βλέπω να τη γλυτώνει από τους διαλυτήριους...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σκουρα τα πραγματα για την Αριαδνη ειναι και 43 ετων με μετασκευη ευρειας κλιμακας προ 20 ετιας και δυστυχως δεν ειμαστε στο 1996 για να σαρωσει τα παντα εχουν περασει απο τοτε αλλα 15 χρονια.

----------


## Rocinante

> Μακάρι να την σουλουπώσουν αλλά η προσαρμογή θα κοστίσει κατιτίς, κομματάκι δύσκολο το βλέπω για μια γιαγιά τέτοιας ηλικίας. Ακόμα ψάχνει αφεντικό και δεν βλέπω να τη γλυτώνει από τους διαλυτήριους...


 Αυτο βλεπω και εγω. Το Tor Hollandia δυστυχως ειναι ενα μεγαλο σε ηλικια πλοιο που χρειαζεται πολλα λεφτα για να ταξιδεψει. Και δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να ενδιαφερθει Ελληνας εφοπλιστης για αυτο.
Τωρα βεβαια αν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση μπορει να βρεθει καποιος ξενος.
Ας ειναι και ετσι...

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικές Αντώνη!

----------


## despo

Το ζήτημα ηταν να συνεχίσει να κάνει ταξείδια για τον σκοπό τον οποίο αγοράστηκε και μετασκευάστηκε. Αφου δεν φαίνεται κάποιο φως στην παρούσα φάση, πως να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί ?. Αλλη μετασκευή αποκλείεται κατα την γνώμη μου να γίνει, οπότε τα πράγματα σίγουρα ειναι παρα πολυ δύσκολα. Δυστυχώς...

----------


## harlek

Μ΄αυτό το πλοίο ταξίδεψα σε δυο πολύ διαφορετικές φάσεις της ζωής του. Το πρωτοείδα το 1996 δεμένο στον Αθηνιό, ενώ ήμουν πάνω στο (δεμένο δίπλα του) Super Naias και θυμάμαι ότι είχα σκεφτεί "πολυτελές δείχνει... μπα; έχει και πισίνα!"
Μετά έμαθα ότι θεωρείτο το πιο πολυτελές των κυκλάδων, οπότε το καλοκαίρι του 1997 το πήρα από Πειραιά για Πάρο...πολύ προσεγμένο και γρήγορο πλοίο, αν και δεν είχα πολυμπεί στα σαλόνια, την έβγαλα στα εξαιρετικά καταστρώματα...(αλήθεια, γνωρίζει κανείς ποιος ήταν καπετάνιος στο πλοίο την περίοδο εκείνη; )
...το ξανασυνάντησα το 2005, σ' ένα ταξίδι Πρίντεζι-Κέρκυρα μέσω... Ηγουμενίτσας. Το πλοίο μας υποδέχθηκε με τα "άγνωστα" σινιάλα του, χωρίς την κυκλαδίτικη αίγλη του, καθώς φαινόταν παλιό και μάλλον μικρό για Αδριατική, συγκρινόμενο με Blue Star 1, SuperFast, Παλάτια κ.λπ...
Το ξένο (στην πλειονότητά του) πλήρωμα δημιουργούσε μια περίεργη ατμόσφαιρα και για αρκετή ώρα προσπαθούσα να χωνέψω ότι βρίσκομαι στο ίδιο βαπόρι που πριν από 8 χρόνια με είχε ταξιδέψει στο Αιγαίο. Πάντως, ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, μπορώ να πω άριστη για την ηλικία του. Τα καταστρώματα πάντα εξαιρετικά και η πισίνα που θυμόμουν είχε κλειστεί και μετατραπεί σε πίστα υπαίθριας disco και σε κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να παίζει ελληνικά λαϊκά στη διαπασών! Τα σαλόνια καθαρά και η καμπίνα μας (εξωτερική, με θέα στην πλώρη) πολύ καλή. Πολύ καλή παρέμενε και η ταχύτητά του, αν και δε θυμάμαι πια τον ακριβή χρόνο ταξιδιού...

----------


## capten4

ΣΤΙΣ ΔΟΞΕΣ ΤΗΣ...ΦΤΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΥΡΟ, ΑΝΟΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ 1998....

ARIADNE.JPG

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 1998.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΘΕΟΣ απλα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταπληκτικες φωτο εσυ σε πιο πλοιο ησουν?

----------


## vinman

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου μου βαποριού απο capten4 και a.molos!!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο!!

----------


## despo

Αγαπητέ Harlek διάβασα την αναφορά σου στο πλοίο (και σαν Αριάδνη και σαν
Ουρανός) αλλα κάνεις παρα πολύ μεγάλο λάθος στις συγκρισεις ανάμεσα στις 2 περιόδους ιδιοκτησίας του. Κατ' αρχήν δεν βρέθηκε σε καμμία περίπτωση σε άγνωστα σινιάλα, αλλά σε πασίγνωστα και μάλιστα σε παρα πολυ καλά χέρια, που δαπανούσε καθε χρόνο για τη συντήρησή του εκατομμύρια. Για τον λόγο αυτό περνούσε ολη τη διάρκεια της επισκευής του στο Νέο Μώλο και οχι αγοντας και φέροντας μεταξυ αγκυροβολίων. Ηταν λοιπον σε μόνιμη βάση πεντακάθαρο, αριστα συντηρημένο και είχε κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη των επιβατών που πήγαιναν στο Μπρίντιζι, οπως αλλωστε συνέβαινε και με τα προηγούμενα πλοία της εταιρείας Fragline. Επίσης ατυχής ειναι και η αναφορά σου στο πλήρωμα, οπου οι αλλοδαποί ηταν συντριπτική μειοψηφία εναντι των Ελλήνων, οι οποίοι μαλιστα ηταν επι πολυ χρόνια στην ιδια εταιρεία. Τελος οσον αφορά το μέγεθός του και εδω είσαι εκτος πραγματικότητας, διότι συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα και ηθελα να σου επισημάνω χωρις να χρειαστεί να κάνω πολλές σκέψεις, οτι ηταν απο τα μεγαλύτερα που εξυπηρέτησαν μεχρι τότε τη γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι και την οποία αναμφισβήτητα αναβάθμισε.

----------


## harlek

Φίλε despo δεν είχα σκοπό να κάνω κριτική στο πλοίο, απλά να δείξω με πόσο διαφορετική ματιά το είδα κάθε φορά. Το "άγνωστα" σινιάλα το έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά, θέλοντας να δείξω πως φάνηκε σε έναν απλό επιβάτη του Αιγαίου το να δει ενα πλοίο που είχε ταυτίσει με τις Μινωικές κάτασπρο με ένα απλο "F" στα φουγάρα.
Καλοσυντηρημένο παρέμεινε σίγουρα επί Fragline, άλλωστε αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα. Το ξένο πλήρωμα το αναφέρω γιατί στο ξενοδοχείο υπήρχαν παντού αλλοδαποί που μας καθοδηγούσαν στα Αγγλικά. Έλληνας ηταν ο υπεύθυνος του μπαρ και της ρεσεψιον και πιθανότατα οι περισσότεροι ή και όλοι οι αξιωματικοί. Όμως σίγουρα δεν είχες την αίσθηση ότι μπαίνεις σε πλοίο ελληνικών συμφερόντων, έστω κι αν οι αλλοδαποί αποτελούσαν τη μειονότητα όπως λες.
Τώρα για το μέγεθος, και πάλι κατά την απλοική προσέγγιση ενός ταξιδιώτη που έχει συνδέσει την Αδριατική με Παλάτια, Attica κ.λπ, το Αριάδνη εν ετει 2005 φάνταζε μικρό.

----------


## despo

Επειδή τυχαίνει να γνώριζα κάποια πράγματα για την εταιρεία, το αλλοδαπό πλήρωμά του ηταν περι τους 20 κυρίως Ινδονήσιους, οι οποίοι ηταν κατανεμημένοι ειτε στο ξενοδοχειακό, ειτε στη μηχανή σε βοηθητικές εργασίες. Θέλω να σου επαναλάβω οτι στις γραμμές της Νότιας Ιταλίας, παραδοσιακά δραστηριοποιούνται με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, πλοία μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας και φυσικά μικρότερου μεγέθους απο τις αντίστοιχες του Βορά. Απολύτως λογικό αφου το ταξείδι ειναι μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας και οι απαιτήσεις πολύ περισσότερες. Δεν υπάρχει καμμία αμφιβολία, οτι το πλοίο άφησε εποχή σε όποια γραμμή της ακτοπλοίας και αν δούλεψε και επι ιδιοκτησίας Μινωικών έγινε ισως η πιο πετυχημένη μετασκευή που έχει γίνει ποτέ σε επιβατηγό πλοίο.

----------


## harlek

Καλοκαίρι 1996, Σαντορίνη.

ar2.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Το προτιμούσα χωρίς τη μετασκευή, όπως ήταν παληά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνω αλλα ηταν τοσο κουκλα που ακομα και ετσι μου αρεσει παρα πολυ.

----------


## vinman

...και πρίν την μετασκευή ήταν κούκλα...αλλά και μετά απο αυτήν παρέμεινε κούκλα...
Ήταν πολύ πετυχημένη η μετασκευή που έγινε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματι ηταν πολυ ωραια μετασκευη και να σημειωσω οτι τοσο ευρειας κλιμακας μετασκευης δεν βλεπουμε συχνα σε ευρωπαικο βαπορι.Συνηθως οι <μεταμορφωσεις> αφορουν ιαπωνικα πλοια.Στο Αριαδνη το 1990 μαζι με την μετασκευη αναπλασαν και ολους τους εσωτερικους χωρους με την υπογραφη του ιταλου arminio lozzi.Ξεχασαν ομως να φερουν την ρεσεψιον πρυμα, αλλα τελος παντων

----------


## giannisk88

> Πραγματι ηταν πολυ ωραια μετασκευη και να σημειωσω οτι τοσο ευρειας κλιμακας μετασκευης δεν βλεπουμε συχνα σε ευρωπαικο βαπορι.Συνηθως οι <μεταμορφωσεις> αφορουν ιαπωνικα πλοια.


Και να συμπληρώσω πως όχι μόνο σε εύρος μετασκευής αλλά και σε ομορφιά οι μετασκευές στα Ιαπωνέζικα είναι κλάσης ανώτερες...
(Τα ευρωπαικά τα κάνουν ακόμα πιο boxes)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για πες κανα δυο παραδειγματα γιατι με μπερδεψες

----------


## giannisk88

Επειδή παραδείγματα έχω δεί Ευρωπαικών σκαριών οπου η μετασκευή τους έστω και λίγη ήταν λίγο άστα να πάνε αλλά δε μου έρχονται ονόματα μόλις βρώ θα σου στείλω σε προσωπικό (είμαστε και λίγο off topic).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑRIADNE στον πειραια του 1997

5-2-2010 (14).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπλωρη και Εξαιρετικη!    απο το φωτογραφικο αρχειο απειρου καλους  του Ben Bruce.

----------


## Karolos

_Σκαναρισμένο slide τραβηγμένο από τις Καβοκολώνες, τότε που δεν υπήρχε το separation όταν έκανε το δρομολόγιο στήν Παροναξία._
img047.jpg
_Χαρισμένη σε όλους σας._

----------


## vinman

...αχ κάρολε τι μου κάνεις τέτοια ώρα....
Να 'σαι καλά.. :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κάρολε! Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου καράβια ...

----------


## Apostolos

Κάπου εχω ενα βιντεοταξιδι απο Πειραια για Πάρο με το Αριάδνη. Ελπίζω να το βρώ γιατι περιέχει σκηνές απο όλο το πλοίο, μέσα έξω μαζι με την γέφυρα...

----------


## .voyager

Έξω από το Σούνιο, κάπου στον Πάτροκλο νομίζω. Όταν μικρός (κι επικίνδυνος!) ήθελα να πειράξω τον αυτόματο για να περάσουμε πιο κοντά στα ποστάλια  :Cool:  Καταραμένο zoom!

ariadne.jpg

----------


## Melis7

> Επειδη μεγαλη αναφορα γινεται για το Αριαδνη της HSW και δικαιολογημενα,ας θυμηθουμε λιγο και καποιο αλλο Αριαδνη...
> 
> ariadne.jpg


Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έτσι, δεν έχει την ίδια όμορφια όπως το συνηθίσαμε. Πάντως, εγώτο θυμάμαι τις χρονιές που έκανε Παροναξία. Θυμηθείτε τα πλοία που άραζαν απέναντι από τον Ηλεκτρικό και τι ομορφιά υπήρχε εκεί και τι κομψές γραμμές.....!!!!!

----------


## Melis7

> _Σκαναρισμένο slide τραβηγμένο από τις Καβοκολώνες, τότε που δεν υπήρχε το separation όταν έκανε το δρομολόγιο στήν Παροναξία._
> img047.jpg
> _Χαρισμένη σε όλους σας._


Αυτά είναι. Μπορεί τώρα να έχουμε περισσότερη ασφάλεια, αλλά τότε είχαμε τη δυνατότητα να βγάζουμε αυτές τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες.....!!!!!! Βέβαια δεν πρέπει να παραλείψουμε και την κατάπλωρη του φίλου Κώστα. Για ακόμα μία φορά, έδωσε ρεσιτάλ!!!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Αυτά είναι. Μπορεί τώρα να έχουμε περισσότερη ασφάλεια, αλλά τότε είχαμε τη δυνατότητα να βγάζουμε αυτές τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες.....!!!!!! Βέβαια δεν πρέπει να παραλείψουμε και την κατάπλωρη του φίλου Κώστα. Για ακόμα μία φορά, έδωσε ρεσιτάλ!!!!!


_Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια πολλά.
Τώρα μπορούμε να πάρουμε ένα σκάφος, να πάμε στήν ρότα των βαποριών. Να δείς φωτογραφίες που θα βγάλουμε, το φαντάζεσαι ;   Και ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του.
_

----------


## Rocinante

Στη Σουηδια πριν 42 χρονια.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedoug...ow/3148619371/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια καταπληκτικη καρτ ποσταλ του πολυαγαπημενου εδω ARIADNE ως TOR HOLLANDIA.

torhollandia.jpg

Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON μια και μου την ειχε χαρισει πριν 16 χρονια και σημερα μαλλον του την ξαναθυμιζω

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφο πλοιο! Αλλοτινες εποχες!

----------


## Tasos@@@

16 χρονια πριν?????Τρομερη καρτ ποσταλ πολλα ευχαριστω και στους 2 σας γιατι τετοια σκαρια ειναι που πρεπει να θαυμαζουμε!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του 1ου ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, καθ'οδόν. 
Αφιερωμένη στον BEN BRUCE που μας έχει χαρίσει μοναδικές φωτο αυτού του καραβιού.

ariadne-5.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφία, φίλε ¶ρη  :Very Happy: 
Τι όμορφη που είναι ...

Βρίσκεται ακόμα παροπλισμένη;




> Mια φωτογραφία του 1ου ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, καθ'οδόν. 
> Αφιερωμένη στον BEN BRUCE που μας έχει χαρίσει μοναδικές φωτο αυτού του καραβιού.
> 
> ariadne-5.jpg

----------


## vinman

Αριαδνάρα..πραγματικά...
Ένα πανέμορφο σκαρί που λείπει αισθητά απο την ακτοπλοοία μας...

----------


## Νάξος

Ἂν λείπει λέει…

----------


## captain

> Mια φωτογραφία του 1ου ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, καθ'οδόν. 
> Αφιερωμένη στον BEN BRUCE που μας έχει χαρίσει μοναδικές φωτο αυτού του καραβιού.
> 
> ariadne-5.jpg


Υπέροχη φωτογραφία....Γεμάτη αναμνήσεις...Σκαρί από τα λίγα...Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Θα συμφωνήσετε ότι και η νέα Αριάδνη και η παλιά είχαν ΠΛΩΡΑΚΛΕΣ?

----------


## Ellinis

Εγώ συνυπογράφω φίλε Γιώργο, ναυτικές πλώρες!

Το πλοίο φαίνεται πως παραμένει στη Γένοβα. Ρίξτε αν θέλετε μια ματιά εδώ για εσωτερικά κατόπιν της ανακαίνησης για το Fashon tv.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Mια φωτογραφία του 1ου ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, καθ'οδόν. 
> Αφιερωμένη στον BEN BRUCE που μας έχει χαρίσει μοναδικές φωτο αυτού του καραβιού.
> 
> ariadne-5.jpg



Καταπληκτικη φωτο Ellinis ενος απο τα καλυτερα πλοια που περασαν απο την ελλαδα και μακροημερευσαν(1976-1999) και σαν οθρανος μεχρι προσφατα

----------


## giorgos....

κοίτα δόξες η Αριαδνάρα.. ούτε το celebrity solstice τέτοια χλείδα.. και όχι μόνο.. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## harlek

> κοίτα δόξες η Αριαδνάρα.. ούτε το celebrity solstice τέτοια χλείδα.. και όχι μόνο..


Ο εγκέφαλός μου αρνείται να πιστέψει ότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο πλοίο!
Πάντως δεν μπορεί να έχει παράπονο. Από εμπειρίες, είχε μπόλικες!

----------


## Apostolos

Σύμφωνα με το site της shipax το πλοίο πουλήθηκε για πλωτό ξενοδοχείο...

----------


## despo

Σίγουρα δεν είναι λύση ιδανική, με τη λογική οτι δεν φαίνεται να ξαναμπαίνει σε λειτουργία το πλοίο, αλλά με τέτοιας έκτασης μετασκευή που έχει φάει, δεν μπορούσε κανεις να περιμένει κατι καλύτερο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Εάν κατάλαβα σωστά, αναφέρουν στο Naviearmatori, ότι το πλοίο ήδη ρυμουλκείται στην Ελλάδα για μετατροπή του ξανά σε φέρυ, για δρομολόγια μεταξύ Μπρίντιζι και Αλβανίας.

----------


## opelmanos

> Εάν κατάλαβα σωστά, αναφέρουν στο Naviearmatori, ότι το πλοίο ήδη ρυμουλκείται στην Ελλάδα για μετατροπή του ξανά σε φέρυ, για δρομολόγια μεταξύ Μπρίντιζι και Αλβανίας.


 Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό το νέο πραγματικά .Στο Αis ποιός μπορεί να το τσακώσει???

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαρκο κρατα μας ενημερους, εχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον η υποθεση!!!

----------


## vinman

> Εάν κατάλαβα σωστά, αναφέρουν στο Naviearmatori, ότι το πλοίο ήδη ρυμουλκείται στην Ελλάδα για μετατροπή του ξανά σε φέρυ, για δρομολόγια μεταξύ Μπρίντιζι και Αλβανίας.


...έτσι και γίνει αυτό θα το ταξιδέψω σίγουρα....
Δεν θα τη χάσω την ευκαιρία....
Μάρκο περιμένουμε νεότερες πληροφορίες...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μακαρι να το  δουμε και παλι  σε δραση!

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα ήταν πραγματι ένα μικρό θαύμα να το ξαναβλέπαμε κοντά μας. 
Παιδιά, εγώ μπορώ να ας μεταφέρω μόνο, ότι αναφέρουν οι φίλοι Ιταλοί. ¶λλοι βρίσκονται στα περίχωρα του Πειραιά  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Από τα Ελληνικά νησιά διέρχεται αυτή την ώρα αλλά που πάει και γιατί θα το δούμε λίγο αργότερα....
Να μην σας κρατώ σε αγωνία.

COURBET.JPG

----------


## captain

...Πάντως ο τελικός προορισμός του ρυμουλκού μόνο χαμόγελα δεν γεννάει...σε αντίθεση με αυτά που περιμέναμε... :Confused: :-?...Είδωμεν όπως λες κ εσύ καπετάνιο...

----------


## proussos

*Στο στενό Τήνου - Μυκόνου...14:00 της 08/09/10.*
*Το πλοίο κάνει το τελευταίο του ταξίδι...περήφανο και αθόρυβο όπως όταν ταξίδευε στις θάλασσες του Αιγαίου , του Ιονίου και της Αδριατικής..τώρα με το όνομα DIAMOND.*
*Καλό σου ταξίδι στον ΟΥΡΑΝΟ...ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ !

*ouranos.JPG

f.diamond.jpg

----------


## captain

...Να σαι καλά φίλε Proussos...τελικά το nautilia είναι ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.....

Για την Αριάδνη μας...τι να πω...όσοι την ταξίδεψαν.....όσοι την χάζεψαν.....νιώθουν αυθόρμητα ένα κόμπο στο στήθος.....

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε proussos με  τον φωτογραφικο σου φακο αποθανατισες    μαλλον το τελευταιο ταξιδι της ομορφης Αριαδνης...η οσμη της φλογας του διαλυτη ισως να βρισκεται προ των πυλων...

----------


## Giovanaut

Ρε τους απαραδεκτους, τους ιεροσυλους...
Το κατεστρεψαν το στολιδακι....!!!!!

Αχ....!!!!

Αντιο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, θα εισαι για παντα στις αναμνησεις οσων σε γνωρισαν και σ' αγαπησαν...!!!!

----------


## dimitris86

Σε αυτο το ομορφο καραβι ''ΒΑΠΤΙΣΤΗΚΑ" στο ναυτικο επαγγελμα κ εχω να θυμαμαι μονο ομορφες στιγμες κ ηρεμα ταξιδια κ πραγματικα λυπαμαι γι'αυτη του την καταληξη... :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτες τις μερες εψαχνα γενικα στο AIS τα ρυμουλκα στην περιοχη μπας και οσμιστω κατι. Το συγκεκριμενω μου προξενισε εντυπωση λογω της ροτας του. Σκεφτηκα μαλιστα εαν καποιος Συριανος ή Τηνιακος θα εντοπιζε τι παιζοταν. Τελικα οι φωτογραφιες του Proussos επιβεβαιωσαν τους φοβους μου. Παει και το Tor Hollandia...
Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Proussos.

----------


## Leo

Ήταν το πλοίο που έφερε την ποιότητα στσι Κυκλάδες, όταν δρομολογήθηκε σ αυτές. Ποιότητα Μινωικών που ακόμη και σήμερα διατηρεί εξέχουσα θέση μεταξύ των πρώτων στις καρδιές των επιβατών. Καλό ταξίδι Αριάδνη!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mεγαλο ντοκουμεντο φιλε proussos!Μοναδικη φωτο λιγο πριν την τελευταια φαση του ομορφου και καλου αυτου πλοιου που παει για διαλυση στα 44 του.Καλοτυχο σιγουρα γιατι αποτοτε που ηρθε στα νερα μας το 1976 ειχα μια καλη καριερα με επιτυχιες και παντα ενα καλο ονομα να το ακολουθει.
Και βεβαια το 1996 εφερε την ποιοτητα στις κυκλαδες, αλλα για ανταγωνισμο ειχε και το ακμαιοτατο τοτε ακομα Ροδανθη.
Ολοι θυμουνται το συγκριτικο τεστ των δυο πλοιων στο περιοδικο εφοπλιστης τον μαιο του 1996.

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά μοναδικές οι φωτογραφίες του φίλου Proussos. Ετσι οπως κακοποιήθηκε βάναυσα το υπέροχο αυτό πλοίο, ειδικά απο τότε που βάφτηκε μαυρο, σίγουρα ήταν ο,τι χειρότερο μπορούσε να γίνει. Και βέβαια δεν ημουν καθόλου αισιόδοξος με τα διάφορα δημοσιεύματα που έφεραν το πλοίο να συνεχίζει την εκμετάλλευσή του σε άλλο  ρόλο. Κριμα και παλι κριμα ...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ώστε λάθος οι πληροφορίες εκ Ιταλίας ...
Όχι ρε, πάει και αυτό ...
Κρίμα, πολύ κρίμα ...

----------


## vinman

> *Στο στενό Τήνου - Μυκόνου...14:00 της 08/09/10.*
> *Το πλοίο κάνει το τελευταίο του ταξίδι...περήφανο και αθόρυβο όπως όταν ταξίδευε στις θάλασσες του Αιγαίου , του Ιονίου και της Αδριατικής..τώρα με το όνομα DIAMOND.*
> *Καλό σου ταξίδι στον ΟΥΡΑΝΟ...ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ !
> 
> *ouranos.JPG
> 
> f.diamond.jpg



...... :Sad: 
Πάει και αυτό....πάει η αγαπημένη μου Αριάδνη.....
Ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσω τα αμέτρητα ταξίδια προς και απο το Ηράκλειο...
Τότε που το ταξίδι ξεκινούσε πριν μπώ στο πλοίο...απο την αγωνία μου...
Τότε που μόλις στρίβαμε στην Ακτή Μιαούλη και το έβλεπα μπροστά απο τον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα η καρδιά μου χτυπούσε δυνατά....
12 ώρες μοναδικού ταξιδιού στα υπέροχα καταστρώματα που δεν ειχαν τις υπερκατασκευές τις τελευταίας της μορφής....
Τότε που δεν υπήρχε πισίνα....τότε που η τουριστική ήταν κάτω απο το γκαράζ....τότε που υπήρχαν οι κοιτώνες με τις κουρτίνες....τότε που ήταν όλα τόσο διαφορετικά αλλά συνάμα και τόσο όμορφα....
Τελευταίο ταξίδι το καλοκαίρι του 1983.....Την επόμενη χρονιά δεν πήγαμε Κρήτη και απο το 1985 μετακόμισε στα χανιά....
Μου είχε λείψει πολύ....και εκεί κάπου στο 1989 βρέθηκε στο Πέραμα για ολικό λίφτινγκ....νέες υπερκατασκευές πρύμα....πισίνα....ξήλωμα των dormitories αλλά και των καμπινών κάτω απο το γκαράζ...
Η νέα της μορφή ακόμα πιο ερωτεύσιμη...αλλά μετακόμισε μακρία....και δεν μπορούσα πια να την βλέπω στον Πειραιά....
....μέχρι το 1996 που μας ξανάρθε και στόλισε με την παρουσία της το μεγάλο λιμάνι....στεκόταν πανέμορφη και απαστράπτουσα στου Τζελέπη και όποτε την έβλεπα η καρδιά μου χτυπούσε όπως παλιά....
Μοναδικός μου πόθος να ξαναταξιδέψω μαζί της...είχαν περάσει 13 χρόνια απο το τελευταίο μου ταξίδι....
Ποτέ μου όμως δεν το κατάφερα να ξαναπερπατήσω στους διαδρόμους της...
Τουλάχιστον θα την θυμάμαι πάντα να με περιμένει...εκεί στον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα...

.......Καλό ταξίδι Αριάδνη........

Υ.Γ. Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε proussos που μου έδωσες την ευκαιρία να το ξαναδώ....έστω κι έτσι....

----------


## Apostolos

To χε η μοίρα μου να σε συναντήσω έστω και μέσα στο σκοτάδι...
Οσο και να προσπαθεί ο χρόνος δέν μπορει όμως να φέρει σκοτάδι στις αναμνήσεις μιας άλλης ηλικίας, με πανέμορφα συναισθήματα, γλυκές αναμνησεις του παρελθόντος που θα κρατώ για πάντα στην καρδια...
Ολα τα όνειρα λένε έχουν ένα τέλος, μα ορισμένα όσο τα κρατας στην θύμηση σου δέν τελειώνουν ποτέ...
Καλο ταξίδι Αριάδνη μας...

----------


## nikosnasia

Καλό ταξίδι κι από μένα σ' ένα από τα πιό όμορφα και αγαπημένα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν στα νερά του Αιγαίου.
Η τελευταία φορά που το είδα να ταξιδεύει σαν ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ ήταν στο Ιόνιο και τι σύμπτωση ήταν 9 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2001.
Pict2001029.jpg

----------


## minoan

:cry: καλό ταξίδι πριγκίπισα :cry:

----------


## Νάξος

Ὑποκλίνομαι βαθειὰ στὸν μύθο τῆς βασίλισσας τοῦ Αἰγαίου. Καλό σου ταξείδι στὴν ἀτέρμονη μνήμη ἀγαπημένη φίλη.

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα απο τα ομορφότερα σκαριά...

f diamond.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη η φωτογραφια του φιλου Apostolos η οπτικη γωνια ληψης αναδυκνειει την εξαισια ομορφια και τις αρμονικες ναυπηγικες γραμμες αυτου του υπεροχου σκαριου! 
_Εμεις οι φευγατοι καραβολατρες θα το θυμομαστε παντα... θα ταξιδευει στα πελαγη των αναμνησεων μας...στις θαλασσες της  φαντασιας μας... ομως μετα απο καθε ταξιδι θα επιστρεφει και παλι στο λιμανακι της καρδιας μας...εκει πλεον ειναι η θεση του._

----------


## esperos

Εις  ανάμνησιν


ARIADNE.jpg







                 Πειραιάς  31  Ιουλίου  1982

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπιστευτες οι φωτογραφιες των Apostolos και esperos της ομορφης γερμανιδας απο το lubeck

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις...
Φιλε esperos   Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## opelmanos

> Εις ανάμνησιν
> 
> 
> ARIADNE.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ένα θα σας πω :Δεν θέλω χρήματα δεν θέλω αμάξια το μόνο που θέλω είναι υγεία ευτυχία και να ζούσα σε αυτές τις δυό δεκαετίες του 80 και του 90:cry:

----------


## vinman

Φίλοι esperos και Apostolos σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες της Αριάδνης....

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλό του ταξίδι εκεί που πάει........είχα την τύχη να το ταξιδέψω όταν ήταν δρομολογημένο Παροναξία.......πραγματικά είχε ανεβάσει τα στάνταρ της γραμμής και την είχε απογειωσει με της προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες (Μινωϊκές γάρ) και την πολυτέλεια του τότε!!!!!!

----------


## despo

Μολις έριξα μια ματιά στο fakta, ο οποιος αναφέρει μεν οτι πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία στο Αλη Αγά, αλλά απο τα συμφραζόμενα καταλαβαίνω οτι αναφέρει για μετατροπή/χρήση του πλοίου σε πλωτό ξενοδοχείο. Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη πηγή που να μπορούμε να πληροφορηθούμε ακριβώς ?.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARIADNE στον πειραια την ανοιξη του 1996

film (82).jpg

Μια φωτο φορος τιμης για το βαπορι και ολους αυτους που το ταξιδεψαν,αγαπησαν και  τραφηκαν απο τις λαμαρινες, ολα αυτα τα χρονια, μεγαλωνοντας τις  οικογενειες τους.

Για τον despo

----------


## capten4

καλη ξεκουραση αριαδνη....

ariadni.JPG

ariadni 1.JPG

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Ben Bruce

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κριμα πραγματικα κριμα γι'αυτο το υπεροχο σκαρι. Να ευχαριστησω επισης ολους τους φιλους που εχουν ανεβασει ολο το υπεροχο αυτο υλικο στα τελευταια post και ειδικα τον φιλο Proussos για τις σπανιες οσο και λυπητερες ληψεις του!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> ARIADNE στον πειραια την ανοιξη του 1996
> 
> film (82).jpg


ΠΩ ΠΩ !!!Πραγματικά όταν ακούω για το *1996* και βλέπω φωτογραφίες και ταινίες σε επανάληψη με πιάνει μια θλίψη γιατί ήταν η αγαπημένη μου χρονια και περνούσα πολύ καλύτερα  σε σχέση με αυτά που περνάω σήμερα,αθώα και πραγματικά χρόνια τότε δίχως μιζέρια:cry:,μακάρι να πατούσα ένα κουμπί και να γύριζα πίσω αλλά στην ηλικία που είμαι τώρα !!
Όσο για την φωτό δεν χρειάζεται κανένα  σχόλιο  !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιμαστε ομως στο 2011 παρα τρεις μηνες και το αριαδνη ειναι 44 ετων.Τι να κανεις!

----------


## opelmanos

Πάντως παιδιά αν δείτε την πορεία του ρυμουλκού στο Ais γυρνάει πίσω με  χαμηλή ταχύτητα 2,4 κνοτς λέτε να άλλαξαν τα σχέδια??

----------


## Ellinis

Υποθέτω οτι το πέτυχες να βολοδέρνει ανοιχτά της Αλιάγα μιας και δεν μπορούσε να παραδώσει το καράβι μέσ'τη νύχτα...

----------


## express naias

Ίσως να το γυρόφερνε ή να το παρέδιδε. Πάντως τέτοια αλλαγή σχεδίων αποκλείεται να γίνει. :Sad: 
Συλλυπητήρια κι από εμένα λοιπόν, αν και με τέτοιες φωτογραφίες θα τη θυμόμαστε :cry:...

----------


## dimitris!

Οχι ρε παιδιά δεν είχα μπεί τις τελευταίες μέρες και είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση οτι υπήρχε περίπτωση να το ξαναδούμε και τωρα ξαφνικά όλα τούμπα.Κρίμα και μακάρι να ξαναδούμε στα μέρη μας τόσο ποιοτικά πλοία..

----------


## despo

Δεν άντεξε δυστυχώς τον αποχωρισμό του ακομα και στο διαλυτήριο και οπως γραφει το fakta, πηγε συνοδεια του εκει και ο ετερος αδελφός Baia Sardinia,
το οποιο μετα το τελος της εποχιακής του απασχόλησης, ολοκλήρωσε δυστυχώς και αυτό την καριέρα του και ταυτόχρονα έκλεισε ο κύκλος των δυο αυτών πανέμορφων πλοίων.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δεν άντεξε δυστυχώς τον αποχωρισμό του ακομα και στο διαλυτήριο και οπως γραφει το fakta, πηγε συνοδεια του εκει και ο ετερος αδελφός Baia Sardinia,
> το οποιο μετα το τελος της εποχιακής του απασχόλησης, ολοκλήρωσε δυστυχώς και αυτό την καριέρα του και ταυτόχρονα έκλεισε ο κύκλος των δυο αυτών πανέμορφων πλοίων.


 Να και το σχετικό αρθράκι από το Maritimematters:



http://maritimematters.com/2010/09/t...ters-scrapped/

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Εις  ανάμνησιν
> 
> 
> ARIADNE.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Καλό ταξίδι εκεί που πήγες... Ψηλότερα και πιο γαλήναι από πολλούς άλλους διαδόχους σου....

Ευχαριστούμε και τους τυχερούς που το ταξίδεψαν και χάρισαν σε εμάς τους επιβάτες αξέχαστα ταξίδια.. Αναμεσά στους άλλους, σας ευχαριστούμε Καπετάν Βασίλη  Βρεττέ,
Καπετάν Μανώλη Χρονάκη, 
Καπετάν Βαγγέλλη Παπαγιαννάκη,
Καπετάν Ανδρέα Πετράτε,
Καπετάν Κώστα Ρουσσομουστακάκη,
Καπετάν Παντελή Μιχαλοδημητράκη,
Καπετάν Στέλιο Δακτυλίδη,
Καπετάν Γιάννη Λυγεράκη...

Καμπίνες όλο ξύλο (πριν τη μετασκευή) όπως η 150, 152, 154, δεν ξεχνιούνται, ούτε ξαναφτιάχνονται ποτέ...

Ευχαριστούμε, πληρώματα και πλοίο, που μας χάρισαν στιγμές αξέχαστες, ευδαιμονίας, περισυλλογής, απόλαυσης, τα χρόνια που προσπαθούσαμε να φτιάξουμε αυτό που είμαστε σήμερα!

----------


## Karolos

*Από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide, τραβηγμένο από τις Καβοκολώνες, όταν δεν υπήρχε  Caparation.*

karolos_0317.jpg

_Aφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις του._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αριαδνη* (Φεβρουαριος 1981)

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1767&thid=7954
Το αρχειακο υλικο ειναι απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.

IMG_2355.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TO AΔΕΛΦΟ ΒΑΙΑ SARDINIA (ENA ΦΕΓΓΑΡΙ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΩΣ ESPRESSO OLBIA) KAI IΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ  ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ/OURANOS ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΑCCOMODATION VESSELS.AΓΟΡΑΣΤΗΣ Η ΤΟΥΡΚΙΚΗ DILER ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΕΥΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΝΩΣΟΣ,ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ.ΚΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ!

----------


## despo

To Baia Sardinia έχει μια λογική να χρησιμοποιηθεί, οπου είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί επειδή δεν είχε 'φάει' καμμία μετασκευή. Για το Αριάδνη/Ουρανός ομως δεν πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να έχει κάποια σωτηρία μετα την κακοποίηση που έγινε στο πλοίο οταν αγοράστηκε απο την Fashion tv.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ........ ας δουμε τωρα και λιγα ιστορικα στοιχεια της παλιας ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ...
> Το παρειγγειλε το 1966 η εταιρεια ΤΟR LINE και το πρωτο του ονομα ηταν TOR HOLLANDIA.Δρομολογηθηκε το 1967 μεταξυ Γερμανιας Ολλανδιας.
> Το 1975 ναυλοθηκε σε εταιρεια Αραβικων συμφεροντων  και δρομοογηθηκε μεταξυ Τζεντας και Σουεζ...
> Την ιδια χρονια το ειδαν και παραγοντες των ΜΙνωικων που ενδιαφερθηκαν και τελικα το αγορασαν και του εδωσαν το ονομα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
>  Δρομολογειται μεταξυ Πειραια Ηρακλειου...
> ...........


Παλια ανακοινωση των Μινωικων Γραμμων για το _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_ απο τις 3 Μαρτιου 1976...

19760303 Minoikai.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παλια ανακοινωση των Μινωικων Γραμμων για το _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_ απο τις 3 Μαρτιου 1976...
> 
> 19760303 Minoikai.jpg


ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙΣ! ΤΟ 1978 ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΔΣΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.

----------


## opelmanos

> ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙΣ! ΤΟ 1978 ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΔΣΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.


 Mήπως θέλεις να πείς ΑΕΝ φίλε μου ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mήπως θέλεις να πείς ΑΕΝ φίλε μου ???


ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟΣ.ΤΟΤΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΕΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ (ΟΧΙ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΕΣ).ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΤΟΛΗ,ΕΣΩΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΙ,ΣΑΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΟΠΛΑ ΕΛΕΙΠΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΑΘΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ!

----------


## Apostolos

> Mήπως θέλεις να πείς ΑΕΝ φίλε μου ???


Καλύτερα να μασας παρά να μιλάς λένε στην TV

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνω 110% με τον apostolos.

----------


## giorgos....

> Καλύτερα να μασας παρά να μιλάς λένε στην TV


μήπως να είμαστε πιο ευγενικοί???? λέω εγω τώρα....

----------


## harlek

> μήπως να είμαστε πιο ευγενικοί???? λέω εγω τώρα....


Ακριβώς. Είναι απογοητευτικό να συμπεριφέρονται έτσι moderators ή μέλη με τόσο μεγάλη προσφορά στο forum. Και το λέω γιατί δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που διαπιστώνω μια "αφ' υψηλού" μεταχείριση των "άσχετων" από τους "καραβανάδες".

----------


## naxos ship

καλο ταξιδι πριγκιπισσα της *ΚΡΗΤΗΣ* και της *ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑΣ* 
ευχαριστουμε που ομορφαινες τα λημανια μας........

----------


## Ellinis

H AΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα πρώτια χρόνια της στην Ελλάδα. Eίχε μια από τις πλέον επιτυχημένες παρουσίες στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες, χωρίς ατυχύματα, βλάβες ή άλλα ευτράπελα.

Ariadne.jpg
Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H AΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα πρώτια χρόνια της στην Ελλάδα. Eίχε μια από τις πλέον επιτυχημένες παρουσίες στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες, χωρίς ατυχύματα, βλάβες ή άλλα ευτράπελα.
> 
> Ariadne.jpg
> Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill.


\
ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΘΡΥΛΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ ,ΤΟ ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. ΤΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑ ΛΑΤΣΗ.

----------


## Ellinis

Και αναρωτιόμουν ποιό ειναι το κλασσικό ποστάλι δίπλα του...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΕΙΠΑΜΕ,ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΦΗΒΙΚΩΝ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ.ΣΤΟΥ ΤΖΕΛΕΠΗ,ΑΚΤΗ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΚΛΠ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ!

----------


## fourtounakis

Eδώ το αδελφό BAIA SARDINIA
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/baia_sardinia_1966_b_1.htm

και εδώ το φωτογράφησα 15/11/2010 όταν βρισκόταν ρυμουλκούμενο ανοιχτά της Ρόδου.:-(

----------


## giorgos.

Καλό ταξίδι και από εμένα, στην Αριάδνη.
Πήγα ως δόκιμος Μηχανικός τον Αύγουστο του 1995, Αος Μηχανικός ο Μαστρ' Αντώνης  Γραμματικάκης, έδεσε τον Οκτώβριο του ίδιου έτους για επισκευή, και ξεκίνησε για την Γραμμή της Πάρο-Ναξίας. Υπέροχα ταξίδια, με υπέροχο πλήρωμα, πλοίαρχος ο Καπτ' Στέλιος Δακτυλίδης, αξέχαστοι όλοι τους.
Έμεινα για όλο το διάστημα που έκανε ταξίδια στις Κυκλάδες, αλλά και στο τρίμηνο ταξίδι στην Λιβυή, μέχρι που πουλήθηκε στην Φραγκουδάκη και έγινε ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ, σε αυτούς που με βοήθησαν τότε στα πρώτα μου Βήματα στη θάλασσα, Γραμματικάκη Αντώνη Αος Μηχανικός, Κοντογιώργης Δημήτρης Α/Β Μηχανικός (σήμερα Αος Μηχανικός του ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ), Βελούδο Ιωάννη Β' Μηχανικό, και σε όλο το τότε  πλήρωμα μηχανής.
Βέβαια δεν ξεχνώ ποτέ και τον Καπτ' Στάθη,τον αξέχαστο φίλο, που δυστυχώς έφυγε από την ζωή, πολύ γρήγορα........................
Καλό ταξίδι ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, στις θάλασσες των αναμνήσεων μας, στα πελάγη των σκέψεων μας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στην Aliaga της Τουρκίας παρέα με τον Απόλλωνα:



πηγή hhvferry.com

----------


## sv1xv

19840904-Piraeus-Ariadne by g7ahn, on Flickr

Και μια παλιά δική μου φωτογραφία, μάλλον η πρώτη μου αξιοπρεπής φωτογραφία πλοίου, με δανεική φωτογραφική μηχανή.

----------


## proussos

> Στην Aliaga της Τουρκίας παρέα με τον Απόλλωνα:
> 
> 
> 
> πηγή hhvferry.com


*Μόνο παρηγοριά μας προσφέρει η φωτογραφία αυτή TSS Q.A.M...*
*Μέχρι σήμερα , το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ έχει "προχωρήσει" πολύ , έως το τέλος θα έλεγα...*
*Μήπως το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ έχει γλιτώσει για κάποιον λόγο της τελευταίας στιγμής ?*

----------


## kapas

> *Μόνο παρηγοριά μας προσφέρει η φωτογραφία αυτή TSS Q.A.M...*
> *Μέχρι σήμερα , το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ έχει "προχωρήσει" πολύ , έως το τέλος θα έλεγα...*
> *Μήπως το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ έχει γλιτώσει για κάποιον λόγο της τελευταίας στιγμής ?*


ο απολλωνας, ειχε ακουστει οτι, θα περιμενε πρωτα την αριαδνη να "τελειωσει" και υστερα θα ηταν η σειρα του... οποτε φανταζομαι οτι, για να ξεκινησε και να ειναι σε προχωριμενο σταδιο τωρα, η αριαδνη εχει τελειωσει καιρο τωρα... χωρις να ξερω κατι το λεω!!! απλα υποθετω...

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ο απολλωανας ρυμουλκηθηκε σε αλλη παραλια γιατι αγοραστηκε απο αλλη εταιρια scrap κ κοπηκε πρωτος!δεν εχει μεινει τιποτα πλεον :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## apollo_express

Ο Απόλλωνας πουλήθηκε σε δεύτερο διαλυτή και ξεκίνησε πριν την Αριάδνη η διάλυσή του. Συγγνώμη για το offtopic.

----------


## kapas

> ο απολλωανας ρυμουλκηθηκε σε αλλη παραλια γιατι αγοραστηκε απο αλλη εταιρια scrap κ κοπηκε πρωτος!δεν εχει μεινει τιποτα πλεον





> Ο Απόλλωνας πουλήθηκε σε δεύτερο διαλυτή και ξεκίνησε πριν την Αριάδνη η διάλυσή του. Συγγνώμη για το offtopic.


μαλιστα... ευχαριστω... δηλαδη τωρα η αριαδνη σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται? εχει ξεκινησει?

----------


## giorgos.

Στιγμές απο τους παλιούς καλούς καιρούς, Πάσχα στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ το έτος 1996 μπροστά στον ηλεκτρικό σταθμό του Πειραιά. Αξέχαστες, πραγματικά στιγμές.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαρτ ποστάλ με τα δύο αδελφάκια όταν ταξίδευαν μαζί για την Tor Line. Φαίνονται έτσι και οι αρκετές διαφορές που είχαν τα δυο πλοία. 
Η μοίρα τα έφερα να καταλήξουν μαζί στο διαλυτήριο, αλλά το TOR ANGLIA ήταν τυχερό και την έκανε με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια  :Smile: 

tor anglia 1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είχε ξανανέβει παλιότερα, αλλά ας δούμε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το 1979, έχοντας ακόμη τα αρχικά λιτά σινιάλα των Μινωϊκών.

ariadne at heraklio.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are two other shots of her in the smart Minoan livery taken at Kusadasi 
Henry

scan0078.jpg
scan0079.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Beautiful photos of Ariadne gave us  a friend Henry Casciaro!!! 
Thanks a lot Henry

----------


## Georgecz3

Ψαχνωντας σημερα την φωτογραφικη μου μηχανη , ανακαλυψα την παρακατω φωτογραφια. Προκειτε για το αδερφο πλοιο της Αριαδνης , το οποιο περνα ανοιχτα της Παλαιοχωρας στις 1/9/2010 με προορισμο την γνωστη και απεχθεστατη παραλια του Aliaga, αλλα με δυτικη κατευθηνση οταν τραβηχτηκε η φωτο(πιθανον να προσπαθουσε να βρει απαγκιο στον καιρο λογο των ισχυρων ανεμων που επλεαν στην περιοχη την ημερα αυτη).
DSCN0877_01.JPG

----------


## despo

Εισαι σίγουρος φίλε Georgecz3 οτι πήγαινε για το Aliaga ; Γιατί οπως είχα γράψει πριν, το πλοίο θα πήγαινε πρώτα στο Iskenderun για να χρησιμοποιηθεί για πλωτό ξενοδοχείο για εργάτες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικα ηταν ενα φανταστικο βαπορι. Βλεποντας τις φωτογραφιες και συγκρινοντας το με το αδερφο του, το Tor Anglia, εκτος απο την προφανεστατη διαφορα οτι το δευτερο ντεκ επιβατων το Tor Hollandia το ειχε χτισμενο σε ολο το πλατος για μεγαλυτερο μηκος, φτανοντας μεχρι τα φουγαρα, ειδα και κατι αλλο.

Το Tor Anglia φαινεται να εχει περισσοτερο χτισμενο ντεκ μπροστα απο τη γεφυρα του ενω το Tor Hollandia λιγοτερο. Αυτο εγινε γιατι το ντεκ του Anglia εφτανε πιο πλωρα, η γιατι η γεφυρα του Hollandia εφτανε πιο πλωρα; Βλεποντας αυτα τα δυο σχεδια απο το HHV και παροτι του Hollandia ειναι προχειρο, θεωρω οτι τα ντεκ εφταναν στο ιδιο σημειο αλλα η γεφυρα του Hollandia ηταν λιγο πιο πλωρα απο του Anglia.

http://hhvferry.com/torangl_origdpx.html
http://hhvferry.com/tor60sdpx1later.jpg


Οπως και να εχει θεωρω οτι το Αριαδνη στην αρχικη του μορφη πριν το χτισιμο, αν και οταν το ειδα σε φωτογραφια αρχικα με ξενισε γιατι δεν ειχα συνηθισει στη συνεχεια θεωρησα οτι ηταν πραγματικα εξαιρετικο. Ηταν χτισμενο "τοσο οσο" για να μην ειναι ουτε αχτιστο ουτε πολυ χτισμενο. Αν ημουν στη θεση της Μινοαν το μονο που θα επεκτεινα θα ηταν μια μονο λαμαρινα για να καλυφθει το πρυμιο ρεμετζο και να υπαρχει λιγο περισσοτερο εξωτερικο ντεκ. 

Η μεγαλη μετασκευη δεν το χαλασε πολυ, σε καμια περιπτωση, απλα αν εχτιζαν μονο το δευτερο ντεκ επιβατων σε ολο το πλατος πιο πρυμα και δεν εβαζαν "σκαλωσια" για επεκταση του απο πανω εξωτερικου η μετασκευη θα ηταν καλυτερη. Θα του εδινε λιγο ογκο και θα εχανε κατι απο το ομορφο "σβησιμο" πρυμα αλλα θα ηταν ενα λειτουργικο χτισιμο. Η σκαλωσια για το πανω εξωτερικο ομως εδωσε ογκο ψηλα στην πρυμη και αυτο συνηθως χαλαει τα βαπορια. Εν προκειμενω οχι πολυ αλλα εχασε κατι απο τη θεικοτητα των γραμμων της...

Απο θεμα ταξιδεματος εχω ακουσει εντυπωσιακα καλα λογια...

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Ο Απόλλωνας πουλήθηκε σε δεύτερο διαλυτή και ξεκίνησε πριν την Αριάδνη η διάλυσή του. Συγγνώμη για το offtopic.


Ο ιδιος διαλυτης τα διελυσε....

----------


## Appia_1978

Νιώνιο, το πλοίο όντως ήταν καταπληκτικό. Από όλες τις απόψεις! Και το πλήρωμα επί Μινωικών, εξαιρετικό.
Με αυτό, έχω κάνει ένα, αν όχι, το πιο όμορφο ταξίδι μου. Από Σάμη για Αγκώνα. Πρωινό με φρέσκα κρουασάν στο κανάλι μεταξύ Ιθάκης και Κεφαλλονιάς. Τι άλλο θέλεις;  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σαλονια, εστιατορια, καταστρωματα, καμπινες και ολα αυτα σε ενα βαπορι που ηταν πανεμορφο, ταχυτατο, με pitch, δυο τιμονια, stabilizers και 4 μηχανες... Ο Σουηδος παροτι δινει το ιδιο τυπο μηχανων και για τα δυο, γραφει οτι το Αριαδνη ειχε 24651 ιππους και το αδερφο του 22004, περιεργο... 

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ενας τετοιος βαπορας θα ηταν ενα ονειρο στο ταξιδι, μαζι με τις υπηρεσιες της Μινοαν εκεινη την εποχη πραγματικο παλατι. Κριμα που πουληθηκε νωρις, κριμα που το εφαγε η "επανασταση"...

----------


## Georgecz3

> Εισαι σίγουρος φίλε Georgecz3 οτι πήγαινε για το Aliaga ; Γιατί οπως είχα γράψει πριν, το πλοίο θα πήγαινε πρώτα στο Iskenderun για να χρησιμοποιηθεί για πλωτό ξενοδοχείο για εργάτες.


Οχι δεν το γνωριζω 100%, στο Σουηδο ειδα οτι την εν λογο ημερομηνια(9/2010) το πλοιο επλεε προς αλλιαγα μερια και το ανεφερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ariadne_1980.jpg Tότε που τα κρητικά έπεφταν κ στα Λεμονάδικα.

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο πρίν μας αφήσει για να συναντήσει τις "εξωτικές" ρόζ κρουαζιέρες... Ακόμα θύμιζε το αγαπημένο βαπόρι μας!

----------


## Maiandros

Κατάπλους του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90.

Pantelis1 (2).jpg

----------


## Agrino

Τα δρομολόγια προς την άγονη των ανατολικών Κυκλάδων με αυτό το πλοίο πρέπει να ήταν μαγεία. Κρίμα που δεν τα πρόλαβα..

EDIT: Ενημερώθηκα από προηγούμενα ποστ στο θέμα ότι το δρομολόγιο ήταν κάθε Τετάρτη προς Αμοργό, Αστυπάλαια και Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω το _Αριαδνη_ και αλλα πως τα εβλεπε ο Χανιωτικος τυπος!

Απο τα _Χανιωτικα Νεα_ της 1ης Ιουνιου 1986
19860601 ANEK Xaniwtika Nea.png

Και εδω απο τον _Κηρυκα_ των Χανιων της 19ης Ιουνιου 1989.
19890619 Ariadne Khryx Xaniwn.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tι πως το έβλεπε ο χανιώτικος τύπος. Εδώ καταχωρίσεις δρομολογίων βλέπουμε από τις 2 εταιρείες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Κατάπλους του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90.
> 
> Pantelis1 (2).jpg


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος αγαπητέ Μαίανδρε πρωτο-δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή της Πάρου-Νάξου-Αμοργού-Αστυπάλαιας το 1996. Τον Αύγουστο της ιδίας χρονιάς ταξίδεψα στα Κατάπολα με το Αριάδνη. Μεγάλη αναβάθμιση για την εποχή. Την προηγούμενη χρονιά, 1995 που είχα ξαναπάει στα Κατάπολα η επιλογή ήταν μόνο το δεύτερο Δήμητρα (Λέρος) της G.A και τα Ολυμπία Εξπρες ή Σαντορίνη Εξπρες του Ι. Αγαπητού. Ξαναταξίδεψα μαζί του τέλη Ιουλίου 1997 από Πάρο για Νάξο όπου μας άφησε λόγω βλάβης το Highspeed 1, και ξανά τον Αύγουστο του 1998 από Αστυπάλαια-Πειραιά. Ωραίο καράβι και πολιτισμένο.

----------


## Maiandros

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος αγαπητέ Μαίανδρε πρωτο-δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή της Πάρου-Νάξου-Αμοργού-Αστυπάλαιας το 1996. Τον Αύγουστο της ιδίας χρονιάς ταξίδεψα στα Κατάπολα με το Αριάδνη. Μεγάλη αναβάθμιση για την εποχή. Την προηγούμενη χρονιά, 1995 που είχα ξαναπάει στα Κατάπολα η επιλογή ήταν μόνο το δεύτερο Δήμητρα (Λέρος) της G.A και τα Ολυμπία Εξπρες ή Σαντορίνη Εξπρες του Ι. Αγαπητού. Ξαναταξίδεψα μαζί του τέλη Ιουλίου 1997 από Πάρο για Νάξο όπου μας άφησε λόγω βλάβης το Highspeed 1, και ξανά τον Αύγουστο του 1998 από Αστυπάλαια-Πειραιά. Ωραίο καράβι και πολιτισμένο.



Πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA.... βρήκα και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία στο αρχείο μου όπου βλέπουμε τα πρυμναία καταστρώματα του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που πίσω της γράφει, "Αύγουστος του 1996". Επίσης ανεβάζω κι ένα πολύ καλοκαιρινό... καρτ-ποστάλ της "Greece Nature by G.Grigoriou" όπου πιστεύω ότι η λήψη της φωτογραφίας έχει γίνει πάνω στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.

Photo5.jpg Photo10.jpg

----------


## harlek

Τρομερός βάπορας...το 2005 που ταξίδεψα (ως Ουρανός) στο πίσω ντεκ της φωτογραφίας λειτουργούσε υπαίθρια... ντίσκο. Την πισίνα την είχαν ταπώσει και ήταν η πίστα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARIADNE στον αθηνιο τον ιουνιο το 1998 (η φωτο ειναι απο το Δημητρουλα)

scans (27).jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ σε φωτογραφία από διαφημιστικό της Minoan Lines. Το προτιμούσα με αυτή την μορφή ("σπαστό" και κλιμακωτό πρύμα) παρά με αυτή που είχε μετά το "χτίσιμο" που του έγινε πρύμα για να καλύπτει ανάγκες του πρόσθετου ρόλου του κρουαζιερόπλοιου...Ειδικά τα χρόνια εκείνα που μας πρωτοήρθε,  η original εμφάνισή του, χωρίς να "κάνει" υπερβολές, ήταν θα έλεγα ξεχωριστή και διαφορετική...Το θυμάμαι τότε πάντα δεμένο έξω από τον "Ηλεκτρικό" να καλύπτει με το μήκος της αριστερής του μπάντας σχεδόν σε όλο τον παράπλευρο ντόκο.

Minoan.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιοτατο βαπορι αλλα μου αρεσε πιο πολυ μετα την μετασκευη αλλα με το 3ο φουγαρο ασπρο.

Και μια φωτο απο την πρωτη του εισοδο στον πειραια τον χειμωνα του 1996 πριν αναλαβει υπηρεσια στις κυκλαδες

NEW (256).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το πανεμορφο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο λιμανι του Πειραια 

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ by K.Pappas.jpg_ 

_

----------


## Maiandros

> _Το πανεμορφο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο λιμανι του Πειραια 
> 
> Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
> _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ by K.Pappas.jpg_ 
> 
> _



Απίθανη φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## esperos

Κατάπλους  στον  Πειραιά.


ARIADNE 001.jpg

----------


## Agrino

Το αγαπημένο μου από τα πλοία που δεν πρόλαβα. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμβολή σας τόσο σε αυτό το θέμα όσο και στα υπόλοιπα ιστορικά και μη.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0029 despo.jpgΦωτογραφίες της πανέμορφης Αριάδνης έχουμε δεί πολλές. Ομως αυτή έχει καθαρά συναισθηματική αξία, επειδή συνδέεται με την τελευταία κυριολεκτικά άφιξη στον Πειραιά, τερματίζοντας την παρουσία του πλοίου στις ακτοπλοικές γραμμές, πριν παραδοθεί στην Fragline.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Despo, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  :Smile: 
Ανεβάζεις κυριολεκτικά διαμάντια τώρα τελευταία!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ariadne.jpgΘα με συγχωρέσετε που έκοψα λίγο από πλώρη κ πρύμη. Ήταν με μιά μηχανή του 1957 χωρίς πολλές δυνατότητες κ σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε χώρος πίσω γιά να βγεί το βαπόρι ολόκληρο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Με μια τόσο ιστορική φωτογραφία ενός πανέμορφου βαποριού, σίγουρα και σε συγχωρούμε  :Wink:

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> ariadne.jpgΘα με συγχωρέσετε που έκοψα λίγο από πλώρη κ πρύμη. Ήταν με μιά μηχανή του 1957 χωρίς πολλές δυνατότητες κ σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε χώρος πίσω γιά να βγεί το βαπόρι ολόκληρο.


_ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ - ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ_


Σε αυτή την πολύ ωραία φωτο που ανέβασες, φίλε Βίκτωρα, να επισημάνουμε ότι ακριβώς μπροστά από το σημείο που στεκόσουν  έδενε ο Μιαούλης..... Στα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του.​

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε DSG το πλοίο εδώ είναι στα Λεμονάδικα,εκεί που πέφτει το ΒLUE STAR DELOS. O ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στα τελευταία του στον Πειραιά ήταν στην γωνία απέναντι από τον σταθμό Πελ/νήσου (τώρα Προαστιακού) κ μου φαίνεται είχε σταματήσει πιά. Εσύ θα θυμάσαι τότε που έπεφτε πολλές φορές στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα όπου πήγαινε όχι πάντα κ το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ. Παλιά οι θέσεις των πλοίων δεν ήταν ορισμένες όπως λίγο πολύ συμβαίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια.Τις όριζε σε κάθε κατάπλου με πολύ γραφικό τρόπο γιά τα σημερινά δεδομένα ο σηματοφορικός σταθμός

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Φίλε DSG το πλοίο εδώ είναι στα Λεμονάδικα,εκεί που πέφτει το ΒLUE STAR DELOS. O ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ στα τελευταία του στον Πειραιά ήταν στην γωνία απέναντι από τον σταθμό Πελ/νήσου (τώρα Προαστιακού) κ μου φαίνεται είχε σταματήσει πιά. Εσύ θα θυμάσαι τότε που έπεφτε πολλές φορές στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα όπου πήγαινε όχι πάντα κ το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ. Παλιά οι θέσεις των πλοίων δεν ήταν ορισμένες όπως λίγο πολύ συμβαίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια.Τις όριζε σε κάθε κατάπλου με πολύ γραφικό τρόπο γιά τα σημερινά δεδομένα ο σηματοφορικός σταθμός






> _Καπεταν Αντρεα σε αυτην την φωτογραφια πισω απο την πρυμη του_ _Μιαουλη φαινεται η πρυμη του Αριαδνη, οπως ακριβως μας τα_ _περιεγραψες._
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61718
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Nicholas Peppas,καπεταν αντρεας,polykas,Roi_ _Baudoin,Ellinis,CIANNISMANZOURIS,Ben Bruce,rocinante._



Καλημέρα.

Φίλε Βίκτωρα,  έχεις δίκαιο. Μάλλον μπέρδεψα την τοποθεσία θεωρώντας εσφαλμένα ότι πρόκειται για τον Αγ. Σπυρίδωνα, όπου, όντως, κάποιες φορές τουλάχιστον, το Αριάδνη έδενε εκεί, όπως φαίνεται και στην πολύ ωραία συνημμένη φωτο που πήρα από τον  TSS Apollon (την  έχει ανεβάσει στο νήμα των τεσσάρων ιταλιάνικων, σελ. 30, αρ. κατ. 293).  Μία τουλάχιστον φορά θυμάμαι και εγώ ο ίδιος τα εν λόγω πλοία σε αυτή ακριβώς τη θέση, όπως και στη φωτο.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ariadne a.jpgMιά αποκαλυπτική φωτό όπως θα έλεγε εδώ ένας καλός φίλος.Αριστερά στην γωνία είναι το ΛΗΤΩ (πρώην ΟΙΑ).
Προσέξτε την σκάλα από την πάντα.Είναι αυτό που έχουμε σχολιάσει κ αλλού.Αντί να πηγαίνουμε μπρος,πάμε πίσω.Μπορεί να μην είχαμε  τέρμιναλς κ φυσούνες αλλά τουλάχιστον παλιότερα, ο κύριος όγκος των επιβατών έμπαινε/έβγαινε από έναν γκάγκουε σαν αυτόν σε πολλά ΕΓ/ΟΓ.
Ήλθαν τα νεότευκτα καταργήθηκαν όλα κ φτάσαμε στο ρεζιλίκι με την φωτιά στο ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ να φέρουν σκάλα από το αεροδρόμιο (ένας Θεός ξέρει πως ταίριαξε) γιά να βγεί ο κόσμος αφού το γκαράζ ήταν σφραγισμένο.

----------


## despo

march 2005_IMG despo.jpgPLOIO 035 despo.jpgΕπειδή οι φωτογραφίες της πανέμορφης Αριάδνης, σαν Ουρανός στην 8χρονη παρουσία του στην ιδιοκτησία της Fragline, είναι αναμφίβολα πολύ λιγότερες, εδω έξω απο το λιμάνι του Βρινδησίου.

----------


## Takerman

Βρινδήσιον 2005

ouranos 2005.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Takerman

Άλλη μια την ίδια μέρα τραβηγμένη από το Μιλένα.

ouranos2 2005.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Leonardos.B

Κυριακή πρωί,βόλτα στο Μοναστηράκι.Χάζεμα.........και ξαφνικά,σε χαλάκι πάνω στον δρόμο,μελαψό ατομο,εχει 4 φωτογραφίες.Η μία σχετικά καλή,οι άλλες τρείς θέλουν φτιάξιμο.Τις πήρα 1 ευρώ.Παραθέτω την μία,οι υπόλοιπες αργότερα,αφού τις ψιλοδιορθώσω.ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.jpg

----------


## proussos

ARIADNE0001.jpg

*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στον Πειραιά...
Φωτογραφία του αξιαγάπητου Β' Οικονομικού Γιάννη Μαργώνη που χάθηκε στο ναυάγιο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ.*

----------


## Takerman

Στη Σαντορίνη μαζί με το Σούπερ Ναϊάς. Μάλλον 1996.

ariadni old @santorini.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ, ΕΛΛΑΣ, ΠΑΤΡΙΣ, ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ* στις στηλες της Αργους του Φεβρουαριου 1976.

19760200 ferrys Argo.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Αναχώρηση του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων,λίγο μετά τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραία φωτό! Δεν θυμόμουνα ότι περνούσε κ από εκεί :Fat: .

----------


## Maiandros

> Ωραία φωτό! Δεν θυμόμουνα ότι περνούσε κ από εκεί.


  Κι όμως είχαμε την τύχη να εξυπηρετήσει τα χρόνια εκείνα και το δικό μας νησί...,θυμάμαι μάλιστα ότι άκουσα για την πρώτη άφιξή του λίγο πριν την πραγματοποιήσει και δεν το πίστευα!Τα παράτησα όλα και έτρεξα γρήγορα στο λιμάνι για να προλάβω να την δω! Φίλε Βίκτωρα, είχα ανεβάσει στο μήνυμα #388, άλλη μια φωτογραφία του στα Κατάπολα,σε περίπτωση που δεν την έχεις δει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κατάπλους του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90.
> 
> Pantelis1 (2).jpg


 Όντως κ αυτή ωραία φίλε μου! :Fat:

----------


## Takerman

Η συνέχεια του "οδοιπορικού" από το θέμα του Εξπρές Ολύμπια στην Δραπετσώνα του 2004. Ας είναι καλά ο Σουηδός καραβολάτρης.

ouranos 2004 drapetsona.jpg

Συνεχίζεται στο θέμα του Άθενς.

Για όλους τους νοσταλγούς.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η συνέχεια του "οδοιπορικού" από το θέμα του Εξπρές Ολύμπια στην Δραπετσώνα του 2004. Ας είναι καλά ο Σουηδός καραβολάτρης.
> 
> ouranos 2004 drapetsona.jpg
> 
> Συνεχίζεται στο θέμα του Άθενς.
> 
> Για όλους τους νοσταλγούς.


Ωραία πράγματα και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Συνέχισεεεεεεεε.

----------


## despo

> Η συνέχεια του "οδοιπορικού" από το θέμα του Εξπρές Ολύμπια στην Δραπετσώνα του 2004. Ας είναι καλά ο Σουηδός καραβολάτρης.
> 
> ouranos 2004 drapetsona.jpg
> 
> Συνεχίζεται στο θέμα του Άθενς.
> 
> Για όλους τους νοσταλγούς.


Να ειναι καλά ο άνθρωπος που γύριζε σε καθε γωνιά και φωτογράφιζε πλοία και μάλιστα με πολύ μεγάλη επιτυχία !

----------


## Appia_1978

Περιποιήθηκα μερικές φωτογραφίες που είχα σκανάρει και ανεβάσει παλαιότερα. Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι λίγο καλύτερες  :Wink: 

Ariadne.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Το 1978 στο Ηράκλειο (από φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών Γραμμών).

20151106_182943.jpg   παρέα με το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ, λίγο πιό ανατολικά δεμένο

20151106_182957.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Το 1978 στο Ηράκλειο (από φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών Γραμμών).
> 
> 20151106_182943.jpg   παρέα με το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ, λίγο πιό ανατολικά δεμένο
> 
> 20151106_182957.jpg


Το πλοίο ήταν τέλειο ήταν το Blue star Delos της εποχής του άνετα πολυτελή σαλόνια ,πισίνα ,ντίσκο που λειτουργούσε και εκτός Αδριατικής ,εστιατόρια ,καζίνο ,
πληρούσε όλους τους κανόνες ασφαλείας και το μοναδικό ήταν η ταχύτητα των 22 κόμπων ένα μοναδικό σκαρί το είχα ταξιδέψει το 1991 στο πρώτο παρθενικό του ταξίδι μετά την μετασκευή του στο ταξίδι είχαν παραβρεθεί σημαντικά ιδρυτικά στελέχη των Μινωικών για να στηρίξουν το πλοίο στην νέα του γραμμή ,το 1997 στο Αιγαίο και το 2000 που προτίμησα να ταξιδέψω με αυτό για Μπρίντιζι παρά με το καλύτερο ,νεότερο ,μεγαλύτερο ,γρηγορότερο ,πολυτελέστερο Blue star 1

----------


## renetoes

> Το πλοίο ήταν τέλειο ήταν το Blue star Delos της εποχής του άνετα πολυτελή σαλόνια ,πισίνα ,ντίσκο που λειτουργούσε και εκτός Αδριατικής ,εστιατόρια ,καζίνο ,
> πληρούσε όλους τους κανόνες ασφαλείας και το μοναδικό ήταν η ταχύτητα των 22 κόμπων ένα μοναδικό σκαρί το είχα ταξιδέψει το 1991 στο πρώτο παρθενικό του ταξίδι μετά την μετασκευή του στο ταξίδι είχαν παραβρεθεί σημαντικά ιδρυτικά στελέχη των Μινωικών για να στηρίξουν το πλοίο στην νέα του γραμμή ,το 1997 στο Αιγαίο και το 2000 που προτίμησα να ταξιδέψω με αυτό για Μπρίντιζι παρά με το καλύτερο ,νεότερο ,μεγαλύτερο ,γρηγορότερο ,πολυτελέστερο Blue star 1


Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πιστεύω ήταν πιο κλασσικό πλοίο πριν τη μετασκευή του 1990,  με πολύ ξύλο και περισσότερα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα. Στη μετασκευή έγινε πιο λειτουργικό και σύγχρονο εσωτερικά, έχασε όμως λίγη απο την παλια του ομορφιά (κυρίως εσωτερικά), έγινε πιό "πλαστικο" εναρμονιζόμενο φυσικά με κανόνες ασφαλείας για άκαυστα υλικά (πάνελς κλπ).

----------


## BOBKING

> Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πιστεύω ήταν πιο κλασσικό πλοίο πριν τη μετασκευή του 1990,  με πολύ ξύλο και περισσότερα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα. Στη μετασκευή έγινε πιο λειτουργικό και σύγχρονο εσωτερικά, έχασε όμως λίγη απο την παλια του ομορφιά (κυρίως εσωτερικά), έγινε πιό "πλαστικο" εναρμονιζόμενο φυσικά με κανόνες ασφαλείας για άκαυστα υλικά (πάνελς κλπ).


Το πλοίο το θεωρούσα και πριν και μετά εξαιρετικό στο εσωτερικό μου φαινότανε πιο ωραίο πριν αλλά και μετά καλό ήταν αλλά η παλιά καλή γλύκα μόνο τότε υπήρχε θυμάμαι σε μια δεξίωση που είχε γίνει στην Αθήνα το 1999 και αφορούσε μέλη της εταιρίας μεταξύ και εγώ καθόντουσαν 2 και έβλεπαν την φωτογραφία της Αριάδνης που υπήρχε στον χώρο όπως και άλλες και την παρακολουθούσαν και έλεγαν επιτέλους τώρα που του βγάλαμε το ζουμί το πουλήσαμε ,δυστυχώς η Μινωική είχε αρχίσει να χάνει τον εαυτό της και να βυθίζεται στον δικό της κόσμο θυσιάζοντας στον βωμό τα καλά της πλοία για την ναυπήγηση νέων γρήγορων ,μεγάλων ,πολυτελέστερων και αρκετά βουλιμικών πλοίων τρώγοντας τα χρήματα που έβγαλε από το Χρηματιστήριο τα δικά της αλλά παίρνοντας συνεχώς δάνεια και στο τέλος να χρεωκοπήσει και να εξαγορασθεί

----------


## renetoes

> Το πλοίο το θεωρούσα και πριν και μετά εξαιρετικό στο εσωτερικό μου φαινότανε πιο ωραίο πριν αλλά και μετά καλό ήταν αλλά η παλιά καλή γλύκα μόνο τότε υπήρχε θυμάμαι σε μια δεξίωση που είχε γίνει στην Αθήνα το 1999 και αφορούσε μέλη της εταιρίας μεταξύ και εγώ καθόντουσαν 2 και έβλεπαν την φωτογραφία της Αριάδνης που υπήρχε στον χώρο όπως και άλλες και την παρακολουθούσαν και έλεγαν επιτέλους τώρα που του βγάλαμε το ζουμί το πουλήσαμε ,δυστυχώς η Μινωική είχε αρχίσει να χάνει τον εαυτό της και να βυθίζεται στον δικό της κόσμο θυσιάζοντας στον βωμό τα καλά της πλοία για την ναυπήγηση νέων γρήγορων ,μεγάλων ,πολυτελέστερων και αρκετά βουλιμικών πλοίων τρώγοντας τα χρήματα που έβγαλε από το Χρηματιστήριο τα δικά της αλλά παίρνοντας συνεχώς δάνεια και στο τέλος να χρεωκοπήσει και να εξαγορασθεί


Με όλο το σεβασμό, ...ήταν πολλά τα χρήματα που ελάμβαναν κάποοι ως προμήθεια για κάθε νέα παραγγελία. Μέχρι που τελικά  δεν ήξεραν τι να κάνουν τα πλοία που αγόραζαν......................... Και ήρθε το τέλος!

----------


## BOBKING

> Με όλο το σεβασμό, ...ήταν πολλά τα χρήματα που ελάμβαναν κάποοι ως προμήθεια για κάθε νέα παραγγελία. Μέχρι που τελικά  δεν ήξεραν τι να κάνουν τα πλοία που αγόραζαν......................... Και ήρθε το τέλος!


Τα πλοία που κατασκεύασαν ανάμεσα τους υπήρχαν κάποια ιδανικά και κάποια που δεν έπρεπε καν να χτιστούν όπως τα Ωκεανός - Προμηθέας το πιο ακατάλληλα πλοία πολύ καλά στις ταχύτητές τους αλλά από καμπίνες και εσωτερικούς χώρους τα πιο ακατάλληλα είχαν το χειρότερο όνομα για την γραμμή της Βενετίας το 2001 που ταξίδεψα με το Ωκεανός για να κλείσω καμπίνα έπρεπε να είχα κάνει κράτηση 3 μήνες πριν ταξιδέψω και να πω ότι οι καμπίνες ήταν της προκοπής μικρές στενές το αστείο ήταν ότι την πλήρωσα χρυσάφι όπως και ένα άλλο ακατάλληλο το Αριάδνη Παλλάς με περισσότερες καμπίνες αλλά όχι τόσες ώστε να φιλοξενήσουν αρκετούς επιβάτες ενώ αντίθετα έπρεπε να είχαν κτίσει μόνο τα Παλάτια του Ηρακλείου αλλά και τα Παλάτια της Αδριατικής μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα Ωκεανός και Προμηθέας οι τράπεζες πίεσαν την Μινωική να τα πουλήσει λόγω των δανείων που είχαν πάρει για να τα ναυπηγήσουν

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ariadne 97 - J Saupe.jpgShips Monthly

Eν έτει 1997 κ στο βάθος ένα από τα ΚΑΝΤΙΑ/ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ.

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (ex-TOR HOLLANDIA 1967): “Η αξέχαστη Πριγκίπισσα των Μινωικών Γραμμών”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/istoria/istorika...-minoan-lines/ .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (ex-TOR HOLLANDIA 1967): “Η αξέχαστη Πριγκίπισσα των Μινωικών Γραμμών”*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/istoria/istorika...-minoan-lines/ .


Ωραίο αφιέρωμα από τον φίλο Σπύρο.
Όταν σπόυδαζα ασυρματιστής στην ΑΔΣΕΝ Ασπροπύργου,ορισμένα ΣΚ μας πήγαιναν εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι με τα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας.Έτσι κ εγώ γιά να γνωρίσω τον βάπορα που τότε (1978) ήταν από τα πιό σύγχρονα στις θάλασσές μας,δήλωσα να πάω με αυτό Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο κ πίσω.Αν κ ο καθένας μας πήγαινε να παρακολουθήσει ανάλογα με την ειδικότητα,εγώ εκτός από τον ασύρματο σαν καραβολάτρης από τα γεννοφάσκια μου, πήγα στη γέφυρα κ στις μηχανές από τις οποίες εντύπωση μου έκανε το control room.Στη μέση της διαδρομής προσπεράσαμε το ΦΓ/ΟΓ ΕΥΘΥΚΩΣΤΑ ΙΙ που είχε φύγει νωρίτερα γιά τον ίδιο προορισμό.
Aναμνήσεις...

----------


## proussos

100_1510.jpg

*Μεσημέρι της 08/09/2010 , στο στενό Τήνου - Μυκόνου , το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ με το όνομα DIAMOND κατευθύνεται ρυμουλκούμενο στο τελευταίο του "λιμάνι".
Στο βάθος η Τήνος.*

----------


## Joyrider

Η Αριάδνη εισέρχεται στον Πειραιά, ένα πρωϊνό Ιουλίου του 1995, από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο.

----------


## lissos

Σαν να έβγαινε το πλοίο από την οθόνη!
«Ζωντανή» φωτογραφία!

----------


## Joyrider

> Σαν να έβγαινε το πλοίο από την οθόνη!
> «Ζωντανή» φωτογραφία!


H αλήθεια είναι ότι παλιά με τις αναλογικές μηχανές προσέχαμε κάπως καλύτερα τα κάδρα μας γιατί το φίλμ κόστιζε όπως και η εμφάνιση.
Εχω μερικές και του Λισσός, θα τις σκανάρω και θα τις ανεβάσω.

----------


## lissos

Φέρε τα Χριστούγεννα πιο νωρίς!  :Peaceful:

----------


## pantelis2009

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ. Από το φίλο μου στο fb Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Aριάδνη – Ariadne (Minoan Lines) λιμάνι της Ανκόνα - Port of Ancona. Kαλοκαίρι – Summer 1993

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-Georges-Pop-Aριάδνη-–-Ariadne-(Minoan-Lines)-λιμάνι-της-Ανκόνα---Port-of-Ancona.-K.jpg

----------


## lissos

Αριάδνη στις Πόρτες.
Κάπου το 1996.
aria-por1t.jpg
#από_το_μπαούλο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αριάδνη στις Πόρτες.
> Κάπου το 1996.
> aria-por1t.jpg
> #από_το_μπαούλο


Τα μπαούλα έχουν θησαυρούς! Ωραία φωτό.

----------

